# Harbor Freight's BEST Tool Bargains



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I keep seeing Harbor Freight being referred to as if it were a 4-letter word. While it is true that some/a lot/most of what HF sells is of poor quality, there are still bargains to be had at HF. With that in mind:

*WHAT ARE THE BEST HARBOR FREIGHT BARGAINS TO BE HAD?*

My personal list of BEST buys:


Toggle Clamps


Dust Collector


23 Gauge Pin Nailer


----------



## AJLastra (Apr 19, 2012)

The HVLP spray gun they sell for around $20 is a very good gun and so is the turbine spray system that others like Rockler sell for over $100.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I personally own every one of these items and would recommend them to anyone; regardless of budget or skill set.

18 AWG nailer/stapler

The Pittsburgh bar clamps
This lathe (which many other places sell *the exact same one*, not a similar looking one for at least 100$ more)

8 Piece HSS turning chisel set

This drill press

This cordless LiON oscillating multi-function tool


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Pittsburg bar clamps from HF work pretty nicely, and usually cost a fraction of the bigger names.

My HF Central Machinery 38142 13" DP has been excellent…it was $144. 









The HF digital calipers work well too.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Nails for my air guns, the DC, and an excuse to get out of the house/shop every so often.
Bill


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

The HSS 8 piece lathe chisel set.

The 18ga stapler/16ga brad nailer combo nail gun.

12" disk sander.

16 speed, 3/4 hp benchtop drill press. (the one with the round table)

The 2hp Dust collector

The 10" x 18" 5 speed mini lathe.

The 4" x 24" portable belt sander.

7 pc auger drill bits.

F-type bar clamps, 6", 12", 18", 24"

I own all these tools and have been very happy with them. No issues what-so-ever.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Oops, forgot the drillmaster pocket hole jig

This probably has the nicest fit and finish of any tool I have ever seen at HF. Machined billet aluminum (not stamped), super tight tolerances, excellent design, and works like a charm. (Get the Kreg screws though)


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

I like my HF hvlp sprayer:
 
HVLP spray gun


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

A few weeks ago I was looking for a set of beater chisels for the times I don't want to use my good ones. I was in HF and saw these. With the 20% coupon they were under $7. I sharpened them on my WorkSharp 3000 and I can't believe how well they work. They don't compare to my Stanley Sweetheart set but they work very well and have been a great addition to the shop. I don't know how they would perform if I was chopping mortises all day long but for a hobby guy like myself they can't be beat.

I also have a bunch of their F-style clamps and the 2 HP DC with no complaints.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

This opens up a few thoughts from me as I have been around for a few years . . .

The "cheap Chi-com" crap" label people put on Harbor Freight reminds me of the "cheap Jap crap" label put on Japanese products back in the 1960s and 1970s. In those days many of our guys had fought the Japanese in World War II and wouldn't buy a Japanese-made product if their life depended on it. In the early years the Japanese stuff was poorly and cheaply made as they got their decimated economy and production back together after the war, but they kept after it with a stubborn resolve. By the 1970s their quality was beginning to equal and in many cases surpass the USA-made products. In the 1980s Japanese products flooded the USA and their quality was superb. By the end of the 1980s Americans were beginning to panic that the Japanese were outproducing the USA and were making so much money they were buying up US companies and prime real estate. Then the inevitable happened. The high-flying Japanese economy faltered and crashed. Japan is now just another industrialized country like others in the world and its competitive edge has waned.

The Chinese are now going through the same cycle. In fact, I see it at the "1980s" equivalent of the Japanese cycle. I find many of their once cheap and poorly made products are now the equal of any available and at a price that is a steal at the moment. Yes, there are still some cheap and poorly made items, but they are becoming fewer and fewer. Keep in mind the USA also produces some bummers these days as they and every other country has for eons. Soon though the Chinese economy will vastly overheat as the Japanese economy did in the late 1980s and a big recession will ensue. In fact, it appears it may be beginning now. Pressure will be on to improve wages and living conditions in China and these pressures (which are present now) will force their prices to rise. Give it some time and the Chinese will soon be in the same situation as the Japanese in the early 1990s and their price competitive edge will have eased and will eventually peter out.

Then it will be the Indians, the Brazilians, and maybe even the North Koreans given time. Who knows.

What I do know is for those of us who can examine a Chinese-made product and see quality and a bargain in it should take advantage of it now, for in a few years there will probably be no more Chinese-made bargains. Have you found many Japanese-made bargains much any more?

Planeman

P.S. I also propose that we should convince the unions in the USA that they should immediately take on unionizing the Chinese work force. The unions appear to be very oriented toward socialistic and even Communist ideology and should have much in common with the Chinese leadership and bureaucracy. It would certainly speed along the rise in Chinese production costs and ease our trade deficits with China.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I almost forgot to add this, at $45:


One Ton Hoist

I only use it occasionally, such as lifting my Grizzly TS and my assembled used Grizzly Jointer off of my truck bed and for placing both my TS and BS on mobile bases. It is made by Central Machinery.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Planeman40, You are so correct. The Chinese are now getting to the point that Japan was in the 1980's. I have seen examples of Chinese made goods that rival the best of anywhere else in the world. People mistakenly think the Chinese are not smart enough to make things. They are every bit as smart and capable of competing at all levels of technology. Sure they copy, but what country doesn't. It's not beneath America to take a good idea and run with it. Quite a lot of aircraft and rocket science came from the Germans and Russians. I can see in the foreseeable future a reversal of the manufacturing roles paid by the countries. As their costs become greater, there may come a time where the economies of the world will be on equal footing. HF products are not just from a few factories. They are like the Sears of China. Some of it is good, some is bad, just like every other company in the world.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a foreboding of an America in my children's or grandchildren's time - when the United States is a service and information economy; when nearly all the key manufacturing industries have slipped away to other countries; when awesome technological powers are in the hands of a very few, and no one representing the public interest can even grasp the issues; when the people have lost the ability to set their own agendas or knowledgeably question those in authority; when, clutching our crystals and nervously consulting our horoscopes, our critical faculties in decline, unable to distinguish between what feels good and what's true, we slide, almost without noticing, back into superstition and darkness. *Carl Sagan*

Carl was correct, and this is what is happening. We don't *make* anything anymore, we trade ideas and information.


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's a few that I like;

Wide Crown Stapler

"¼ Crown Stapler

Wand Metal Detector


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Mike,

I am glad you said something. It always makes me angry when people get all sanctimonious over HF tools. While at this moment I don't own any HF gear, I did when I first started woodworking. I go in somewhat regularly just to look around.

The only person I ever "banned" was a guy that just wouldn't shut up about how stupid people were to use anything HF. Just wouldn't buy the hobbyist view point.

Thanks for a good post.

Milo


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I like their Pittsburgh line of tools. That line of sockets, wrenches, and clamps are pretty top notch for the price. HF has a lifetime warranty on their hand tools and they do honor it. I bought a 23 gauge pin nailer for about 10 bucks with a coupon. It performs very well. I do tend to shy away from their pins and use a name brand. I stay away from their sandpaper. Very poor quality in that area but did get a nice sanding drum kit for a very reasonable price. Their small diamond files are very handy and do a great job. When I look at the power tools, I look at the amperage of the tool. Their cordless drills are pretty underpowered. Same goes with their grinders though I have known a few people that use them mostly for sanding and found them more than suitable for the job. I tend to shy away from their router bits. The carbide content is small and they tend to burn wood. I heard good things about their 6" digital calipers. I stay away from their spreader clamps. I used a dozen of them when I first started woodworking. Can't quite get the torque needed and they break easily. I do like their 3/4 pipe clamps (again Pittsburgh line) and their wooden clamps are a steal when they are 50% off.


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

I got my 18 gauge brad nailer from HF for $15 dollars and it works great. I was using it today when I was working on the router table, I probably shot 80 nails and it worked great.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

I have some Torque Wrenchs that I've checked regularly against a buddies Snap-on. They're dead on at 10 bucks a piece.

I have a V-link belt for my bandsaw that was 2 dollars cheaper a foot than the power twist one and it's awesome.

I have a T-grip style allen wrench set that I've had for years. The little ones will flex under a lot of pressure but none have rounded or broke.

HF, IMO, is no different than any other supplier, in that it is your responsibility to do the research to make sure you are getting a quality product. For someone, like me, who is at the beginning of amassing my tools, I think HF is great option for some items.

If I get something their and it breaks, but I get my moneys worth out of it, I do not view it as a loss. And if it doesn't break I view it as a great bargin. Win-Win.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I almost forgot about the T handle allen wrenches! Those are a life saver for setting up and adjusting tools, changing bearings on router bits, stop collars on drill bits, reamers, etc. I don't know what I would do without those things.

The windsor design hand plane for 10$ is also one of the best deals going.

Come to think of it, I have a lot of HF tools


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

+1 for the HF (supplied) link belt. The packaging states made in Italy. I have one on my jointer and TS. I paid around $20 each with the coupon.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Don't forget the acid brushes,chip brushes, nitrile gloves for throw away items. Much cheaper than WC,BigBoxes.
Their metal F clamps aren't bad,the plastic ones suck. Their bar clamps are acceptable too. I don't care for their white glue.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I just came back from the Rockler woodworking store close by where I went to get some shellac flakes. While there I spotted a boxed up HVLP paint spray gun with attached air regulator whose photo looked suspiciously like the spray gun I bought from Harbor Freight a week earlier. Upon opening the box I found it was exactly the same one. I bought mine from Harbor Freight for $29.95. This one at Rockler was priced at $75 .

Now I like Rockler and I'm thankful they placed the store 5 minutes from my home, so I can't say anything bad about them. A month ago I was at Lowe's and spotted a water hose nozzle that was exactly the same as the one I had purchased from Harbor Freight a week earlier. Lowe's price was $14, HF's price was $7.

All of this leads me to believe that most of the stores have a purchasing agent (I was a salesman for many years) that sits in a cubicle and waits for a manufacturer's rep to come to him. I believe Harbor Freight bypasses the manufacturer's rep and goes to China to deal direct with the manufacturers. This could easily account for the price difference.

To make a point to my story, a couple of years ago I wanted a pair of binocular loupes like surgeons and dentists use as I do a lot of small work. After looking all over the Internet and finding the prices running from $600 to $3,000 per pair of loupes, all out of my price range, I tried searching for some Chinese manufacturers to see if I could buy direct. I was able to find two and looked at each of their websites and selected the one I liked best. I e-mailed that one and found out they would sell direct but didn't want their USA manufacturer's rep to find out. I promised I wouldn't tell and bought a very nice binocular loupe for $75 plus shipping and duty which brought the price to $120. The USA manufacturer's rep's website priced the same loupe at $550.

Planeman


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Please to remember to link or site what specific tools(s) are good buys. While it is great to have a general praise of HF, let's make sure we list "specifically" what tools we like. Thanks.
Michael


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

dust collector

dust collector hose kit with like 35" of hose, blast gates etc

90 amp welder

Heavy duty bench drill press

Digital angle gauge

Dial indicator


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

3.5cuft cement mixer (if you have a use for that outweighs renting)

2hp dust collector

anti-fatigue mats


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll be picking up the dust collector as soon as I can and it's entirely because of the solid reviews from LJ.

I've been using their outfeed/infeed rollers at the table saw, planer and jointer for pieces over 6' long. I think they were on sale for $20 a piece when I got them (3) and they work just fine.

I've also been eying their sliding mitre saw… Chicago Electric I think…

I have too many of their cheap quick release clamps. They absolutely suck for anything that requires real clamping pressure, but as a 3rd (or 4th or 5th) hand… they are ok for the price. Wont be gluing up anything larger than a small cutting board with these things.


----------



## mountainaxe (Jul 17, 2011)

I purchased a HF/Central Machinery #34706 12×36 Cast Iron Wood Lathe a few months ago. It's identical to the Jet JWL 1236 which is a super machine. Picked it up for less than $200 with a coupon; that's a savings of quite a bit of coin. Check out the reviews at this site. You can find the lathe listed at HF below. It's like everything else…do the research and find the best tool, regardless of the paint color or label, at the lowest price…and don't be a tool snob. It's not rocket science.

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I wish this forum had a "sticky" feature. It would be nice to catalogue all the HF tools in one post that can be edited in the order of:

Good at any price
Good for Harbor Freight
Good in a pinch
not great
avoid at all costs


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm interested in the comparasion of the 3 gal. pancake air compresser by Centeral Pneumatic at HF for $39.00 during sales v.s. the Porter Cable that is similar at a much increased price at big box stores. What say ye? Anyone own and like HF's?


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Here are some of the things I've had good luck with:
Mortise gauge - http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-mortise-gauge-94645.html
Bar clamp - http://www.harborfreight.com/58-1-4-quarter-inch-aluminum-f-style-bar-clamp-92490.html
Edge guide - http://www.harborfreight.com/50-inch-clamp-and-cut-edge-guide-66581.html

Also, you might find this blog post of interest. It's a nice compilation of exactly this sort of thread, only it includes the clunkers to be avoided at HF as well.

http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2008/08/buyer-beware-a-harbor-freight-buying-guide-the-good-enough-the-bad-and-the-abysmal

Rich


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I like these link belts, much cheaper than other brands and work just as well.


----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

I got my drill press, hammer drill, DC, clamps, circular saw, biscuit joiner, band saw, and first chisel set there and have no real complaints about any of them. the only power tool I bought at HF and regretted was my sliding miter saw. No, it's not pro-grade stuff-but I'm not a pro, so who cares?


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Their HVLP turbine does a great job. I have their narrow crown stapler that cost less than a box of staples. It also does well. I like their clamping edge guide - 50". Their casters have done well for me. I had a 40t blade on my 7 1/4" circle saw that did well. Their 3 way clamps are good for face frames and edging. I also have a plastic caliper that I use all the time. Brad point bit set does fine. My favorite is the 20 dollar multitool. It's great. I also use their chip brushes a lot - glue-ups, etc. I almost forgot. I bought their 10" vise and have been pleased with it too.
Those hand squeeze Quick clamps - stay away.
The blue bar clamps are good. Just look them over closely. Clamp faces are sometimes crooked.
I am looking at their jointer and lathe trying to decide. I mostly like their stuff but I no Einstien…...


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Man. I didn't know they sold link belts. Thanks for the post Bondo.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I can't believe no one has mentioned the HF drill press table and oscillating spindle sander. Those and my dial calipers are my best HF buys.


----------



## EdwardR (Mar 24, 2012)

Well I guess we showed everyone we just can not take a suggested nice post and turn it into a political grandstand.

That said does anyone have one of those inexpensive Wood work benchs and is it worth buying for my grandson untill I kick the bucket and he gets mine.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Edward, I know a couple of people who have that bench. It is pretty decent for the price. I will tell you that the top is not as thick as it looks. The edging is thick but the actual top is aout an inch and a half. Some of the assembly is not as straight forward, but it should make a serviceable bench.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Edward,I have that bench and for what I use it for it's a good value. I put casters on mine and it serves me well.
(I don't do a lot of pounding on it)


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Obviously the overwhelming decision is HF has some great stuff for great pricing, and I totally agree.

Planeman is dead-on. Having spent 16 months over there, I can attest that they are truly beginning to see the problems Japan saw when their wages started to level with the rest of the world. The major problem for China is their people's savings rate. It is 30-50%. Now most people would applaude savings, but 1/3rd to 1/2 of your income? It is an economic killer internally in China. If not for foreign investment, China would have about 300 million unemployed, and that is overall chaos and anarchy. They have already put out one stimulus this year to try and get people to buy - when I lived there, the government bought over 20,000 televisions, (made in China, obviously), and gave them to farmers who did not have TV. Just in the hope of them seeing more commercials, getting them to try and act like the rest of the world. And the twice yearly mandated raises in China is quickly catching up with them. Also, in keeping with socialistic system, they have a partial retirement system that kicks in at 55. Many Chinese people have taken advantage of that, and you just cannot keep doing that for people that live into their late 70's, as most Chinese do.
I think soon, maybe within 6-8 years, jobs will start leaving China like they did in Mexico. That will be a dicey time for the Asian Rim.


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

One of the few cheap gems that works decently is their Windsor design 33 plane. It's like a #3 smoothing plane. I think I paid $7 for mine with a coupon at one time. I lapped the sole, sharpened the blade and voila, takes nice thin shavings. It's made in India. It's by no means a Lv or ln or even an older Stanley, but for $7 and a little time, it works well. I see people buying them and turning them into scrub planes. Putting a real heavy camber on the blade and the mouth is fairly wide already. I could see that working really well.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I've been very happy with HF nitrile gloves, moving dollies, wheels and casters, mechanic's creeper, air hose, grease gun fittings, magnetic bowls, floor jack, and extra long socket extensions.

The floor jack is identical to a model sold for twice the price in Sears and chain auto parts stores. Along the same lines, Goodyear rubber air hose is Goodyear rubber air hose…

One thing about the wheels, etc.. though… Don't mail order them. With ultra-cheap Chinese manufacturing and bulk shipping, it's a given that the purchaser is also the QC department. I hand pick each purchase, 'cause some of them should have never left the factory.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Tennesee,
Your observations into China's wages/policies are correct and are a direct result of an often over-looked American, one William Edwards Deming the father of quality control. Deming, ignored by America at the time, went to Japan and re-built it into a powerhouse in manufacturing. America finally recognized this and "started" to follow his methodologies. China is now taking up that mantel.

I say "started" because American corporations were/are very resistant to worker empowerment in the quality control process. That said, China is following the Deming principles and is quickly building out their factories, employing millions. They start/started by producing "junk" if you will, and are now using this "employed" force to modernize their factories and raise their technological capacities. Just look at where nearly *all* of our electronics come from, for example. I do NOT think you can buy any flat screen display that is not made in China.

OOPs, sorry to go OT on my own thread… Back on topic…


----------



## Stormy (May 20, 2012)

I have a HF $25 trim router that is a big bang for the buck. It has recieved good reviews in woodworking magazines too. And you can't beat the cost on 5 mil nitrile gloves


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

There is a Harbor Freight store 3/4 of a mile from my house so I stop in quite often to see what they have. Here is a list of items I have purchased from them and what I have experienced.

Biscuit Joiner- 30 bucks and it works great. I use it for its obvious purpose as well as cutting slots for table top fasteners. Would buy it again.

Chicago Electric corded drill- lots of power and no problems. Would buy it again.

Palm Sander and Orbital Sander- work great and would buy again.

Compound Miter Saw- I didn't have any bad experiences with this saw but it was lacking in power and I didn't always trust that it was cutting true. Sold it on craigslist and bought a Delta. I wouldn't buy it again.

Plunge Router- 75 bucks and the thing is a beast. Cuts very well and has a ton of power. 2 1/2 hp chicago electric. I would buy it again.

6" Jointer- I just posted a review of this product last week if you want to read about it. I have been making accurate cuts with it all week after some setup time. I expect to have it for quite a while. I would buy it again.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

One of the reviews I read about HF miter saws described them as "a set of castings for a very reasonable price that a little TLC can upgrade into a great deal". Mine certainly fell into this category.

I also bought the 18 gauge nailer. It wouldn't always drive a nail. I found a tip on line that suggested removing the piston cap and thoroughly oiling the piston walls. I have since driven about 1000 brads with no problem.

I think the moral of this story is that you will have to invest some time into almost any tool you get at HF. But once tuned up and tweaked, some of their stuff performs OK.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll post this here because I can't in Poopiecat's concurrent thread because I'm blocked. LOL!

Poop started that thread insulting anybody who would consider buying HF tools because he felt that buying vintage tools was smarter. Never mind the fact that vintage motors can break down and that people don't necessarily know enough about them to know if they are getting a deal. Unless you are mechanically inclined (many woodworkers are not) and have done an enormous amount of research, it is my opinion that you can make mistakes you regret when buying used and vintage tools. I have several old planes that I regret because I lacked experience in that regard. I reserve my used tool purchases to big saws, sanders, and the like, but its still a risk/reward thing.

The cool part about buying tools from HF is that many of them are the same things you get from Jet, Grizzly, etc. Those tools, like the 2HP dust collector, their lathes, and 14" bandsaw are really great deals with a a better risk/reward ratio than from other makers just because the cost is so much less. I also have their HVLP turbine sprayer, which is the same thing as the Rockler version that costs twice as much.

Many of their tools are quite disposable because they will eventually die an early death, but in a way this is okay because they are so inexpensive to begin with. I had a Chicago hammer drill that burned out. I would be careful with such tools, but typically I get my money's worth. Not everything has to last me an eternity. What's the fun in that?

I have a small HF drill press that isn't all the functional because of the small table size, but I know that I could just make my own larger table for a small price if I really wanted to. Even so, it represents good value.

They also have link v-belts cheaper than you'll find elsewhere. They are no different than what you'd find from Rockler or the like.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

That's OK Jay, I'm not allowed to use the Katbox either… *;-)*

OK, back on-topic… like EEngineer says, a little TLC goes a long way with some of the HF tools. I try to oil my HF 23 gauge Pin Nailer before each use and that pretty much takes care of issues. I have also tried using PC pins/nails after hearing of some issues there. But to tell the truth, both seem to work equally well


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I hate this tread. I'm going to HF after work to pick up some stuff I didn't even know they had. The two major ones being:

1 - Drill press table. I made one, but I don't like it. That looks nicer than anything I could make for 34$
2 - Mortising gauge. Again, I made one, but this one looks a lot nicer
3 - Trim router. You can never have too many routers. I'll toss my 1" long flush trim bit in it permanently 
4 - 1 ton hoist. I need to take my TS off the base to get my DC hooked up finally. 
5 TOGGLE CLAMPS!!! It has never occurred to me to look for these at HF


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I almost forgot about one of their routers. I really don't use my router table too often so I didn't want to spend a lot on a router. I picked up this one about 6 months ago and it works well.

I had 2 coupons so I got a speed controller too.


----------



## RaggedKerf (Aug 5, 2012)

Gotta give HF some love…they have supplied me with lots of tools in the past few years that let me learn what I was doing for little cost and then let me realize which tools needed to be upgraded to "the real deal" in the future. For someone like me starting out from scratch, this is beyond priceless because it would take a small forturne to build a shop from LN or even Woodcraft.

Anyway, my favorite HF tool is the "10 miter saw. I used it to cut the billets on for the top of my workbench back in the summer and it was a dream to operate. Smooth cutting, smooth movements of the arm, easy to adjust and lock down. It was a joy to use, in short. And boy did the sawdust fly. The little collection bag filled up quickly, but I suppose if I had a shop vac hooked up to it or a dust collection system it would have worked better.

Still, I got it on sale and with a coupon for my wife for a Christmas present 3 YEARS ago for $79. Then it stayed in it's original packaging for a year in Texas. Then we moved to Wisconsin last year. It sat in storage in our rental house all last year and was transferred to our own house this summer and finally opened up and used for the first time. No issues and worked like I had just bought it.

Maybe it's because I'm not a serious woodworker yet or just don't have enough experience to know better (LOL) but of the tools (random stuff like clamps, hammers, screwdrivers, pliers, my tool chest, etc.) I have purchased from HF have not only met my expectations, but in a few cases (the tool chest and miter saw) have blown those expectations out of the water and come back for more.

Couldn't recommend the miter saw more!


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Crap, thanks a lot lumberjoe. I missed the drill press table. Now I'm going to HF during lunch today…..


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh, I forgot. Their dial indicators with magnetic base are a must purchase item.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

HF is one of my happy places. 
Band saw
Joiner
Belt/disk sander
portable belt sander
finishing sprayer kit
about 40 of the best F clamps around at a fraction of the cost of any others

I'm happy with every one of these tools.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*Digital calipers! *
I use that danged thing ALL of the time! My 12' Stanley Tape Measure just stays tucked on my waist anymore. And I also found out how inaccurate that tape is when measuring small distances (that hook slides up to 1/16" between pulling/pushing).


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

Here is a list I found, it has alot of the stuff discussed here and then some, I use it as a reference or check list.

http://www.bt3central.com/showthread.php?t=47637&highlight=gem+list


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I forgot about the hand screw clamps

These are really handy. Ironically what reminded me was an email I just got from Incra. They are selling them for "a mere 20$". Harbor Freight sells them for 8$


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mike and Jay… I am also blocked from the doo-doo feline (I wonder if it's fixed or usable). 
I always wonder about people who espouse Einstein but refuse to use the tools at hand, decrying them as 'useless' or 'beneath them'.

My favorite tools from HF are the 2HP Drill Master Router , the inch, mm and fractional caliper , the alumiweld rods , not to mention a bunch of others.

I bought the HF benchtop keyless chuck drill press which is almost exactly like the Craftsman model my boss bought for $100 more. Neither of us are happy with them, as we do metal work besides wood work. Not enough power to keep going through even 3/8" steel or 2" Bois D'arc. Lot's of backing and filling to complete a cut. http://www.harborfreight.com/wood-handle-toilet-plunger-66964.html.... I hate that thing! I have been required to use it! I should never have let the wife see it in the first place… It was much easier to call a real plumber!


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Back in 2001, I bought a HF 5 speed radial drill press, listed as a benchtop model, but back then HF sold it with a nice stand with a shelf on it. I paid $99. I still have it, and have had a number of people try to buy it off me. Great for doing angled drilling and getting into deep stock. Just used it last weekend to drill 15' offset holes in rocker rails I made for a friend.

Now, you can buy that EXACT same drill from Grizzly. http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-Speed-Bench-Top-Radial-Drill-Press/G7945
Grizzly's is $275 plus shipping. And no stand in that price.

Unfortunately, HF has quit selling it. 
I don't know why, but it is up there with my all time best from HF, along with the 12 inch disc sander with table that I also bought at the same time for $99, and my second oscillating sander I bought from not long ago from HF, got both on sale for $89. Got tired of changing those rubber drums, and two fit nicely next to each other in my shop. Add the Magnesium 4X24 belt sander, couple of ROS units, about 40 of those blue clamps, a electric bandfile, two or three spray guns including an air brush that will put on stain for an edge effect beautifully, and that's enough to keep me coming back. Rulers, tapes, LED flashlights, LOTS of casters, it all adds up. 
Oh, and don't forget the Lancelot carving wheel they sell for about $10 less than anybody else. Wish they sold more King Arthur tools.


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

This is a great thread. I love the fun of Harbor Freight - a little research can net you some exceptional deals. I have one product to add that I have and don't think anyone else has mentioned:

Router Template Guides

Also, thanks to this thread I have added the mortise gauge and handscrew clamps to my list of tools to buy!


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I think I'm going to have to grab a drill press table myself… ;^)

I'm glad someone brought up the dial indicator and mag base. I swear it's the same stuff sold by Grizzly, Pinnacle, etc… I LOVE my Starrett combo squares, but I don't need a DI of that quality. For years, the HF version has been perfectly acceptable when I set jointer knives and tables, checked drill chuck installs, check table saw setup, etc… A real value.

One thing I need to disagree on… I have not been happy with no-name handscrews. I greatly prefer my Jorgensens, obtained at reasonable prices from Coastal. I've had the threaded rods bend and the handles break on cheapies. My cheapies came from Rockler and HF, and I obviously paid way too much at Rockler.

For some oddball reason, back in ~ 2005, my local Home Depot had Jorgensen #3 handscrews for $8! When I saw this, I bought all four in stock, and went back a week later and bought four more. A week or two later, the price went back to $25.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Barry you dog!: "...For some oddball reason, back in ~ 2005, my local Home Depot had Jorgensen #3 handscrews for $8! When I saw this, I bought all four in stock, and went back a week later and bought four more. A week or two later, the price went back to $25…."

I paid $20 apiece at HD, but I agree that they are worth it. Thanks for the head's up on the HF version. I actually looked at these and considered picking up 2-4 of them.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Cosmicsniper mentioned the magnetic base dial indicators…I bought two on sale. Made a couple of featherboards and cut a hole in the back. Use the mag off the dial indicators on my TS and BS. While not the most powerful they are adequate for what I use them for. A lot cheaper than the ones at WC and Rockler.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

For me the FORSTNER BIT SET with the solid shanks, and the BRIDGE TILE CUTTING SAW are excellent value.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I think it's time to Flash-mob HF. All this talk is making me want to go shopping. Mortise gage and hand screw clamps. Link belts too. I didn't realize they sold these things. They had a big sidewalk sale this past weekend here and I;m thinking about all the fun I missed out on. I have a vernier caliper that's plastic and cost a couple of bucks. It's in my pocket all the time. A little strange that is in 1/28" segments but who cares. I use it to measure thickness on my planer, bit sizes, etc. We need a list of things they have that no one knows about. I have to read this thread again and start a shopping list.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-speed-bench-top-drill-press-44836.html 12 speed bench drill press. Works awesome for me. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/4-inch-x-24-inch-magnesium-belt-sander-97593.html Belt sander. Extremely powerful (more so than $250 Makitas), though the stock belts suck. I put on Freud Diablos and haven't looked back. Also, the dust collection is not very good. But, other than that it works great.

I did buy the 2 year warranty for both power tools. Just in case.

6" Digital dial calipers. Works great.
No. 33 plane, bargain after some work flattening and sharpening.
Toggle clamps are great
Casters are cheap and work well
RED tool cabinets (make sure it's not the black stacked set) are amazing for the price. Craftsman/Kobalt/Husky can't touch them, even on their most expensive models


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I've had pretty good luck with Pittsburgh stuff too. I have had none of their bar clamps break on me (though the bars can bend a little if I put too much pressure on them) whereas I had a much more expensive Bessey clamp break on me.

Where do you get the pipe for the pipe clamps?

You are correct that their sandpaper is terrible. Though apparently their spindle sander cylinders are pretty good.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I personally have NOT had any luck with the "Pitt" bar clamps. Have had ~20% failure rate on them. I did buy them as a temporary solution, and for that, they did work (for the time). The ones that didn't fail outright, slip and only hold loosely.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I got 2 of the 36" Pittsburgh pistol style/3rd hand clamps a couple weeks ago and do not like them at all. The button to release the clamps is very small and difficult to press without pulling the trigger and tightening the clamp. I have some of the aluminum F style bar clamps and very much like those. I think it just kind of varies by the style of clamp.

Harbor Freight is also good for things like paint brushes, wire brushes and other disposables.

Rich


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Mike, do you buy them online, or in the store? These are something I inspect closely. Out of the 40 on the shelf at any given time, only about 25 are worth buying


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

On the bar clamps, I agree with the inspect them closely in person. There are a lot of flaws that are pretty easy to spot from the in store items… Hard to do if you buy online…

For what it's worth, I have been very happy with my 29 gallon air compressor, the regulators, and the HVLP gun. The conventional gun is fine for doing things like blowing primer around… But there is so much bounceback that I don't like using it any more…

I am still plenty leery of anything HF sells handheld with a motor, but the band saw, cast iron bed lathe, dust collector, and 12" SCMS have been fantastic tools.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

can't beat their electric drill for home hobbiest

http://www.harborfreight.com/power-tools/electric-drills/3-8-eighth-inch-variable-speed-reversible-drill-3670.html


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

+1 for the pin nailer. Also surprised that no one has mentioned the oscilating multitool (my first HF love). If I had ten arms I could get one of these for each hand and still have money left over vs. a Fein. And I'm a woodworker so don't need a super angle grinder so the $10 one I picked up there works great when i need to grind something

Also they are a good source for handtools. I picked up a framing hammer for less than $10. Its my smash stuff with no care hammer. And you can't hate the free tape measure coupons.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

From harbor freight I bought

12 - 12 inch Pittsburgh clamps. All but one broke after a few uses. I didn't know about the warranty. The one clamp that I still have was slightly different. It is the model they sell now.

5 drawer tool chest. It was a close out for $120 and I am supremely happy with it.

Tool chest/cart. Misaligned holes made it impossible to assemble.

Rubber gripped orange screwdriver set. Not a good purchase.

2 magnetic tipped Phillips screw drivers. Stripped within one use.

Upholstery crown stapler. Product was misrepresented. They changed crown thickness. Could not buy the staples that the gun should have used. Had to pay 4x expected price.

18 gauge brad nailer. No problems except for couplings. Hf pneumatic couplings - I avoid.

3 gallon compressor. Tank broke at outlet.

21 gallon compressor. Very inexpensive - no problems except for noise level.

Painters tape. - don't recommend at all.

Duct tape. - don't recommend at all.

Aluminum tape. No complaints.

SWS table saw. Still works well for an inexpensive table top. Bevel takes constant adjustment. Fence is very poor. You get what you pay for.

4 inch angle grinder for 10.00. A bargain.

Reciprocating saw. $19 - super bargain.

Jigsaw - better than my old black and decker but not much. Still works.

Diamond tile cutting blade. Half the price of a Dewalt but a waste of money.

2 18 inch dollies. Great buy.

3×18 belt sander for $30 - super pleased.

Battery powered multi tool - super bargain at $20. Battery doesn't last long for big jobs and takes a while to charge. Great for quick jobs like undercutting door trim and quick detail sanding. Sanding pads are expensive. Gator brand at lowes works better and cost less.

High torque low speed drill for mixing mortar $60. Fairly pleased.

Pneumatic impact hammer chisels. 1/4 the price, same durability.

Wood sided wagon. I don't remember the price but it's awesome.

Digital caliper. Works very well.

Clamp on work light. Nothing wrong with it.

I won't buy bits or blades at hf. The screw drivers just aren't worth buying. I suppose I lose 2 out of 10 but for starter tools I can't complain.

I have never heard a complaint about their lathes. I may buy one.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Flame design shop seat A shop must have.

Electric Hoist with remote. Bought it about four years ago I use it monthly to lift the front end of my riding lawn mower to sharpen the blades.

Vise for my grandsons workbench. Bought a couple of years ago. Never had a problem.

Bought two moving dollies. Put them under my chest freezer in the carport for easy moving when needed. Fully assembled and padded with carpet and four casters each. Hard wood frame and 1000lb capacity. You'd be hard pressed to find just the casters for this price.

"3 mini grinder/polisher for the grandson's workbench. Great starting tool for kids….....................


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

Nitrile gloves, welding magnets, oscillating detail sander, air tool fittings and hoses, sawhorses, f-style clamps, wheels and casters, wire brushes and that #33 Windsor style plane.


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey Mike, do you get the feeling the "Tool Snobs" are out numbered? they've been very quiet on this post.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Ahh forgot that I also have and like their 20 oz dead blow hammer and mallet with interchangeable faces. I think both can be had for under 10 bucks.

Rich


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I stick this to my jointer when I want to set the fence to 90*.


----------



## dpwalker (Aug 25, 2010)

I haven't bought much from HF but the acid brushes, pin nail gun, drill press table & portable blasting machine are worth the money. You just have to buy HF with eyes wide opened knowing it is what it is as far as their tools are concerned. I don't expect my $12 nailer to perform like a $200 one. So far no disappointments…


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Coming out of the closet baby! Whoo! "That's right, I shop there. Gotta problem with it?" 
You just gotta lay it out there.

However we may be considered by "some" as not real woodworkers.

Guess I'm just a Podunk Woodworker.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, I sure want to thank you folks for stepping outside and cleaning that urine stench out of that dang Katbox! Geez that urine smells! Once it's odor free, I'm headin' to HF with my 20% OFF coupons…

http://www.harborfreight.com/folding-pet-kennel-crate-with-tray-96341.html


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Holy crap, Mark. That's entirely too many HF tools. You are officially a red-neck, white-trash, blue-collar, black-sheep of the woodworking LJ community!


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Like I said before, I hate you guys. Last night, I picked up:

Drill press table
13 more F clamps
11 toggle clamps (I've needed these for SO LONG)
The beater chisels
Trim router (this little thing is actually nice, not just Harbor frieght nice)
The mortising gauge (really unimpressed, it's going back)
2 air hose reels and a T for my giant compressor. I have air everywhere now!

Also, I didn;t mention this because it's mainly a woodworking site, but I do a lot of mechanical stuff as well. The *US General roll-aways* and tool cabinets are bar none the best on the market unless you go MAC or Snap-on. The savings could be as much as 5 digit dollar amounts though, so unless you are a pro who gets snap-on subsidies, it's a no brainer. The higher end craftsman stuff isn't terrible, but the US general stuff at HF is hands down superior and about half the price.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

HF Tool of Your Dreams


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Joe, I do a lot of diesel work, (or did), and have about 10 of the pneumatic/hydraulic jacks from HF. I've never had one fail. I have even picked up an entire RGN trailer with a 120 ton load on it to replace an axle, air bags, carriers and air lines.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I just quickly scanned another post condemning HF tools. From what I saw it appeared that poopie stepped in doodie. Seems he had a little backlash going on.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I forgot to mention with the mortise gauge that you have to be particular about which one you buy. I went through every one they had on the rack to find one that was actually square between the face and rod. Once you find a good one and file the points, it works great.

Rich


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Good tip, Rich. They had about 10 there. When I go back I'll be more selective. Dallas, if you need some big tool boxes, the US Generals are cheaper than beat to sh*t Snap-ons on craigslist and worth every dime. They aren't really super cheap, but for the quality the price is unbelievable - especially if you've ever had to invest in a 15,000$ snap-on chest


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Joe….. I have one of those $15,000 Snap on chests, and another $6,000 Snap on chest. Most of the tools are Snap on, Mac and Matco with a liberal sprinkling of OTC and other OEM tools added in for luck.

Edit:

That's why I like it when tool snobs jump all over HF. I have bought and used name brand tools for my work most of my life and a decent alternative is always nice to find.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I agree Mike, and here's another you could add to the list: 6" X 48" Belt And 9" Disc Combination Sander
With a 20% coupon, this'd be pretty cheap. A friend o mine got one o these a year ago, and sold me on it. Maybe Santa will bring me one. Here's a link: http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-x-48-inch-belt-and-9-inch-disc-combination-sander-6852.html


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I figured as much Dallas. Next time you are in a HF, check out the chests. You will be impressed (and looking for at least 1 more "0" in the price". I've never done auto work professionally, but I was very into restoring/fixing/modifying cars and motorcycles for a long time, and worked with professionals quite a bit, but for fun/learning - not pay. Even though every automotive tool I own fits on one wall in my shop, the dollar value probably triples what I've spent in woodworking tools, and I don't have a very extensive collection. People complain about a 500.00 table saw being expensive, my impact sockets cost more than that.

I'm often tempted to sell some of my mechanics tools and downgrade to to more "howmeowner-ish" stuff, but I just cannot do it.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

haters gonna hate, freighters gonna freight


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

This little jewel right here…
http://www.harborfreight.com/japanese-flush-cut-saw-39273.html

Japanese flush cut saw. I bought it for a one off project but now use it on almost every project. Just a stamped steel blade but it zips through stuff with ease. With a 20% off coupon it was less than $8 including tax.

Also this 4 piece file set.
http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-file-set-93340.html


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Frankly,I wish I owned a HF Franchise. They appear to make money wherever they are.


----------



## drpdrp (Oct 19, 2012)

For my part:

Love my compound sliding miter saw. Love my 6×48" belt sander. Love my hand belt sander. Mostly love my router.

Was disappointed with the smaller belt/disc sander combo. Disappointed with the drill press too (the small one).

Disappointed in the drill bits I bought there too.

Love all the misc. crap I get though! Casters, little bin things to hold stuff, paint sponges, putty knives… I've got a big drawer full of free flashlights, scissors, and whatnot too!


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

I like the aluminum bar clamps that they have, when on sale you can get the 60" clamps for under $10.00, I currently have 8 of the 60's and 8 of the 36's and 6 of the 24's. I have only broke one, and I was seriously over torquing it when I broke the foot off the head of the clamp.. most likely my fault..I have there bench top belt and disc sander, I don't use it much, but every time I do it functions fine and I have had no problems with it.. I would agree that there sandpaper is less than desirable. What I find most useful about HF is that if you have a job where you need a specific tool and you may not need that tool again for five years. they will most likely have one, it will be cheaper than anywhere else and it wont kill ya to get it.. the tool will do the job, and probably do it for you again in five years. But you wouldn't want to try and make a living with it.. just me.. Papa


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I forgot to mention. If you have a coupon pick up their *fractional* digital calipers. Great tool. They're non-fractional is fine as well but the fractional one makes measuring in inches so easy. I've checked it against things with known measurements and they seem to be perfectly accurate.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Wormil- I had forgoten about my Japanese flush cut saw. Amazing for $8!


----------



## GerryB (May 1, 2011)

I just ordered the 2 hp dust collector. It must be popular, as they said it will be delivered in mid-January 2013!
GerryB


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

has anyone used this jap saw? it got good reviews


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Mike, Looks like you can get a al your tools at HF ;-)


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah Topa, depending on the need, it appears that HF definitely fills a much needed niche. And with China following Japan's example of completely embracing American W.E. Deming's "Quality Control" principles, you can already see the technological and production improvements that our kicking America's butt.

The thing about following Deming is that Deming's principles empower "workers" in the entire quality control and production process. American "Corpro-capitalists" don't like that aspect of Deming and continue to resist it. Empower the worker for better products?... THAT would be that devil 'Socialism'. Don't we all know that workers need to do and to not think? (Sarcasm on)

Bottom line is that China will and actually IS, going to dominate "quality" manufacturing in just a few short years by following Deming's principles. China's "cheap" labor market is already disappearing as their factories are retooling/upgrading following these principles. At that time HF, Northern Tools, and others like them will be dominating the market with higher and higher quality products and America will be standing there drinking their beer and wondering how the heck all of this happened. Just my 2-cents…


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

For things like powertools, I'd definitely suggest getting the 2 year warranty. Normally I don't, but you basically get it for free anyway if you use a 20% off coupon.


----------



## Beeguy (Jun 11, 2008)

I have had good luck work pneumatic and hand tools I tend to shy away from their electric tools. I put hardwood flooring throughout the house with their pneumatic floor nailer. It was over $100 cheaper than the name brand and since I was not renting the tool I was not rushed. Probably wont use it again but it was worth the price.

A worker in China is no different than anywhere else. He does the job he is paid to do. They build to a spec. What I don't like is their trade practice or their lack of regulations. But like every where else, that is not the workers fault.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Mike said: "At that time HF, Northern Tools, and others like them will be dominating the market with higher and higher quality products and America will be standing there drinking their beer and wondering how the heck all of this happened. Just my 2-cents"

No worries, mate! This is exactly why I just put in a new, two-tap kegerator!!! 10 gallons of homebrew always on tap…I won't be caring very much!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

"...Beam me up, Scotty, er uh Jay-bo!..."


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I've purchased my fair share of Chinese import tools, from HF and others. Most have worked well enough for my purposes….. but you have to be careful about how hard you push them and whether or not to rely on them in certain situations.

I had a large HF open end box wrench break while reefing on a rusted tie rod end, and if I hadn't been waring my prescription glasses, I'd be blind in one eye today…. broke my glasses and left a huge purple knot on my brow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*They build to a spec* Redwing found they were unable to build to a spec. They brouhgt their productin back home to maintain the quality. I think Boeing found the same thing with their "global partners." The Dreamliner was 3 years late ;-(


----------



## Willardz (Jan 28, 2012)

Viking, I have used the Japanese saw, It is great, also have the flush cut saw.Recommend both


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I hate when people have to be tool snobs, what is important is that the tool does the job that *you* bought it for.

I have some harbor freight stuff, the drill press table, the pittsburgh f clamps, screwdrivers, the windsor hand plane and the work bench. The absolute best pair of side cutter pliers that I own came from Harbor Freight, I bought them to pull nails, basically to abuse but they actually cut better than any other pair I have ever owned.

I work on aircraft and we have some very expensive tools and test equipment, hell one piece of test equipment that I regularly use cost over $100k. The tools I have at work are all Snap-on and their screwdrivers wear out, strip screw heads etc just like the Harbor Freight ones I have at home. Money really isn't an object to me but when a $4 tool will do the same job that a $20 tool will Im going to buy the $4 one every time, especially when they are both made in China.

Hey Topa, a Boeing aircraft that I recently worked on had "Made In Czech Republic" written on the landing gear door in magic marker, not even a stamp LOL.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I just ordered their DC system. The ratings and reviews are great on it.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Great Russell, now you can get started on a 30gal. separator that will make it hum:

http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm

These work really well on top of a 30gal metal trashcan.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

A significant percentage of Red Wing shoes are made in China, so apparently they can build to spec at some level companies can live with.

Rich


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm currently working on an elaborate and intricate bandsaw jewelry box with nine drawers in it. Yesterday was glue up day, put the back on the body frame, and glued up all nine drawers. It hit me when I was done, I had 39 of those dark blue HF clamps in use, and 6 more still on the wall. Every one performed perfectly when I unglued everything today after church.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*A significant percentage of Red Wing shoes are made in China, so apparently they can build to spec at some level companies can live with.*

Only their economy line to compete with the other Chinese garbage at Wally World. The good stuff is made hereby us, U.S.accordiong to the local Redwing man ;-))


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry Rich, I just checked my 1984 'Red Wing' Fire Boots (I think they are an engineering lace-up boot) and the tab on the tongue still says *Red Wing-Made in USA*. NO steel toes. These are great boots, though I did scorch both the boots and my feet once out in Yosemite. The leather came through like a champ and actually shined up much better than before the scorching. But then again, that was an old boot camp trick that could get you detention if you got caught.

I have gotten tired of the deep cleats of their "Vibram" sole. Way too hard to keep cleaning the crap out of them. On the plus side, they are unlined and you have to wear 2 or 3 pair of socks when wearing them. That sure does open up many alternatives in taking care of your feet and I like that about these boots.


----------



## clutions (Jan 18, 2008)

I bought the HF DC about a year and a half ago with a coupon from one of the woodworking rags. They almost always have a coupon in Wood Magazine that you can purchase it for $149.

I added the 35A100SBOL Cartridge Kit which improved the performance. Other choices will give you .5 micron filtering and more breathable area but I liked the "washability" of this one as SS doesn't have an allowance for the periodic replacement. LOL

www.wynnenv.com/35Aseriescartridge_kit.htm


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

This is kinda off topic, but go to the Red Wing site here:

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe-finder

Just click random boots and shoes. See how many say Made in USA versus how many say Made in China. The ones that say Made in USA with imported materials are a wash in my book. It'll make you sad…

Rich


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That is interesting. Maybe my Redwing man was mistaken or maybe they have changed in the last couple of years. My American made Red Wings last so long I haven't been there for at least 2, maybe 3 years ;-) One thing for sure, they don't give much of a price break for China made ;-( Maybe the price of shipping is way up?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Topa: "... My American made Red Wings last so long I haven't been there for at least 2, maybe 3 years ;-) One thing for sure, *they don't give much of a price break for China made* ..."

Geez, just look at what happened to Levis when they pulled out of San Antonio (USA) and went to Mexico for cheaper labor. When that occurred, I could get a regular cut pair on sale for ~$25. NOW, I just checked in August 2012, the cheapest on sale (with the Texas State Tax holiday discount) was >>>$45.00 !!!<<< AT WallyWorld, no less!

I bought the $22.50 Dickies carpenters pants and got two for one, even though they were "hecho en Mexico."

How's that off-shoring of jobs look now?


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mike, about 18 months ago I read an article about the price of denim going up because of some trumped up oil shortage caused by a snail or a spider or an owl or something, (kidding on the cause).

Bloomberg predicted that the price of any type of denim jeans would go up by 25%..... They missed by 25%. I like Wranglers and they went from $23/pr to over $46/pr.

I ended up buying Rustler brand for the price I use to give for Wranglers here in Texas.

I wear Wolverine steel toed work boots. They use to be made in the US, but I just checked my newest pair, (10 years old), "Made In China" 
I have to admit they are some of the best boots I've bought in years and use a Goodyear sole. I quit buying the Redwing's with Vibram soles for the reasons you stated… cleaning sticky mud out of them is a real PITA!

Until the rank and file Union worker figures out that their labor isn't worth the big bucks they draw in, (This includes some of my close family), the US will continue to bleed jobs to off shore manufacturing.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

These Dickies have denim that is thicker than Levis. Why haven't THEY gone up? Just wondering…


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Have you guys ever checked out Kirkland jeans at Costco?

Great fabric, GREAT price!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Barry, If I had a Costco within 50 miles I would be on it like flies on rice or is that white on ****?
I have a lifetime Costco card, or at least as the MiL keeps paying for it, but have only gotten to use it twice.

I do however, go to Sam's Club. I got 6 20 ton Jacks there for $18 each.

Atlas, "Assembled" in the US from parts made in China, Mexico and several other countries.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

+1 for the Dickies jeans they hold up better than just about any I have owned since being an adult.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

With textiles it seems to be a race to the bottom. Moving to where labor is cheapest. Anyone ever use one of those HF workmates? $20. It might be nice to have one to use when you need another work surface quickly. Can t make something for 20 bucks.
I bought a pair of scissors at HF for 99 cents. Impulse item. They were over priced at that.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

With textiles it seems to be a race to the bottom. Moving to where labor is cheapest. Anyone ever use one of those HF workmates? $20. It might be nice to have one to use when you need another work surface quickly. Can t make something for 20 bucks.
I bought a pair of scissors at HF for 99 cents. Impulse item. They were over priced at that.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I buy cheap screwdrivers from Harbor Freight to use and abuse; and so I can have screwdrivers scattered hither and yon. The best screwdriver I own is one I found on the side of the road over 30 years ago, no brand on it.


----------



## clutions (Jan 18, 2008)

When anyone tells me I look alot younger than my 68 years I tell them it must be the jeans … Rural King … $9.99. ... It's just like what I do buy from HF! ... I can buy alot of new ones for the price of the "Name Brands".


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I don't know what to say about Levis. Wally World broke them. I just hope no other quality US brands try to sell their products through Wall World ;-((


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I didn't know harbor Freight carried jeans. 

Please, lets stay on topic folks.

Planeman


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have several things from HF both power tools and hand tools. But I go to the store to buy them so I can look at them and touch them to see if I think they are going to last or fit my hands right . So if I get a bad deal it is on me. But then I do the same thing at Home Depot, Lowes , Woodcraft or any other store. And you will see a lot of Chinese made products in those stores as well. So if you have the attidue of I won't buy from a store that sells Chinese made products, where are you going to shop?


----------



## jonchilds (May 16, 2011)

I have the spindle sander and one of the combo belt and disk sanders. Both seem to be on sale all the time. They have both served my needs well, but I really have only used them for light duty stuff so far.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have to comment again after using my spindle sander a lot today. It is a great tool and the HF sanding drums for it last as well or better than pricier brands (if you keep them cleaned with one of those rubber blocks). Dust collection with this sander is excellent hooked to a Ridgid shop vac.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I'd like to add the HF inlay kit. I've used it for a few projects including the walnut inlay cross, in cherry, in this project. No complaints.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I have one of their mini lathes. wit the discount coupons and the thing being on sale, it was $80 for a 1/3hp wood lathe with variable speed. It is not the best mini by far- but I thought it was pretty good for price to value. I take it to Arizona each winter and make a ton of stuff on it.It is an 8×12 lathe, but it will stall with a 6" piece in it rather easily so I reserve that for my 14" lathe at home.

It comes with 2 tool rests, drive center and tail stock live center and a face plate. I have made a lot of accessories for it that fin on the 3/4-16 threaded spindle. .

I have about 8 of their 6" digital calipers for $9.99 each. One of them is the Z axis for my Chinese milling machine.

I have their open end wrenches that work just fine.

One tool that I recently found is those glass grabbers with the suction cups on them. You squeeze the handle together and thy put up one hell of a clamping vacuum. they were $5.99 and we bought 2 to raise the large glass panel in my daughters window when I was building the new lower frame members that has rotted away. They held that big dual pane sheet of glass just fine.

I have a right angle corded drill that I use for sanding in the lathe with a small round disc in the chuck. I use the heck out of that tool. I think it was $19.99

I have their dovetail fixture that I had go totally rebuild into a nice workable tool and has made countless drawers. It was pretty chincy off the shelf as a lot of Chinese tools are, but the basic tool can sometime be brought up to standard with some machining or extra better quality parts. I use hex head cap screw on it everywhere and a allen wrench with a T handle to make all the adjustments and it come out pretty darn good and is repeatable now.

I guess I look there a lot for tools and ti saves me a lot of money in the long run.
I do not buy any cutting tools or sand paper there. That is not the best and you can't upgrade it!!
.....................Jim


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

BentheViking yes I have used that saw and a smaller single edged version too and they are both beauties!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

ill have to pick up one of those next time im there oldnovice

I like that everyone seems to like the spindle sander, but I still think I'd go with the ridgid since it has the belt as well


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I picked up some sandpaper there a while back and got the opportunity to use it yesterday. Didn't last long. I wouldn't buy it again.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Mike,

I have not gone through all the pages, but they are discussing something similar here.

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27192


----------



## Zinderin (Jul 24, 2012)

People love to talk smack on Harbor Freight. I don't know why it is, but people seem to think if they didn't pay through the butt for something, it must be crap.

Harbor Freight buys re-branded over-runs for things like brads, sand-paper, drill bits, etc. They also carry tools made by the same Chinese factory making the brand name tools, just under their own brand.

I buy virtually ALL my pneumatic stuff from Harbor Freight, and I haven't been burned once. All my hoses, all my fittings, my nailers, my pneumatic tools … they all work just as well as anything I paid 3-4 times more for in the box stores.

I bought a $69 Central Pneumatic roofing nailer on sale, because I knew we were going to re-roof our garage (mind you, the box store wanted $59 a day to rent one). We have re-roofed our garage, my shop, our 12×16 shed, and our neighbor's garage with that gun. Does it misfire? Yes, about one out of 50 shots … it has NEVER jammed.

I bought this $15 18g Brad Nailer a couple of weeks ago…

http://www.harborfreight.com/18-gauge-brad-nailer-68021.html

... and it works as well as any big brad nailer I've paid $100+ for over the last few years.

My neighbor bought a complete set of sockets, ratchets and wrenches (SAE and Metric) from Harbor Freight a year or two ago … and they have worked every bit as good my brand name tools I paid 4 times as much for.

You just have to use your head … don't buy high dollar items from them, and don't buy precision items from them, don't expect their tools to be for "the professional" ... read the reviews here and on their site (and remember when reading reviews, people who are happy aren't nearly as quick to post, as people who are upset).


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Another? Blue nitrile gloves. Bargains can be found on such items like this and the ones that HorizontalMike mentioned. Harbor Freight is a great place to kill time if you drop your wife off at a rubber stamp or Scrapbook store to shop like I do on occasion when traveling. I ALWAYS come out with something. Use the philosophy of Buyer Beware and don't expect to get a big shiny apple for the price of a horse turd. I use it for "one time tools" or ones that you only use rarely. My main gripe with Harbor Freight stores is the smell. I think it is a combination of rubber, metal protection jelly and wet crating and packing. Am I weird and the only one that notices this?


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

It's like Horizontal and others have said. China is ramping up quality in a hurry. Getting technology from US companies operating there. My bet - before it's over they will kick those companies out one at a time. Nice and slow but they will be booted.
I've noticed quality improvements at HF over the past few years. I still don't understand how someone can expect an item from there to equal a Festool or Powermatic product. I'm realistic about it when I make a purchase there and am not usually disappointed.
I love that smell. Wish it came in a bottle of perfume. I'd buy it for the wife…... Gets me all excited.


----------



## joewilliams (Aug 1, 2012)

I drop my wife at the craft store next to HF and if I'm still browsing when she's done, she comes in to find me. She has a touch of asthma and can only be in there for a few minutes before the smell of rubber (or whatever) gets to her and she has to leave before it triggers an attack.

From what everyone has been saying, I'm going to need to try one of those pin nailers.

I bought one of these: http://www.harborfreight.com/20-ton-low-profile-hydraulic-bottle-jack-66481.html to relevel the house and it has worked great on a couple of houses now!


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Number one on my list is the 2HP DC, but get the Wynn Cartridge filter
I'm a big fan of the F-Clamps and the aluminum bar clamps. The pipe clamp isn't bad. The plastic squeeze clamps aren't great, but they are useful for some jobs
Nothing wrong with the C-Clamps either
My angle grinder sounds like it's gonna fall apart any minute, but hasn't for 5 years+
Agree on the pin nailer and the brad nailer, although stay away from the combo stapler/nailer because the dent is much bigger
The combo wrenches are great
You can't beat the value on the drill press table
Ditto on the dial indicator and mag base
Their vise grips are a good value
The swivel pad C locking C clamp (Kreg clamp knock off) is very good
I recently picked up the dowel jig. Haven't used it much, but it seems to do the job at a very decent price
I have two of their roller stands. They are great.
A sporting organization I work with has a small compressor and the rivet gun from HF. It needs some maintenance, but we've installed over 10000 steel rivets with it and it's still going strong
The hex key sets are another great value
I had a squareness problem with the yellow framing square, but maybe if you bring something to check and find a good one in the rack, it would be a good buy
The snap blade utility knives are great
If you need an inexpensive plastic router plate, the HF one is good


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Their traps seem to be the same imports everyone sells.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I tried the sponge brushes with the red plastic handles and didn't care for them. The foam is loose cell.
10-4 on the Kreg knock-off clamps. They work great. Their 1" narrow crown staples work well. I see where they have a new squeeze clamp. I tried one in the store and it worked well. I squeezed the crap out of it and it didn't slip. The old ones tended to slip. I guess I'll give them a try.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

@JoeWilliams…

In the bicycle industry, we call *that smell*, found as we open cheaper bicycle boxes, the same smell also found at Harbor Freight, "Chinese Factory Bouquet". We think it's a cocktail of solvents, paints, and plastics banned in the west, shipping container stank (salt air, diesel fumes, and dead rats), and the sweat of hurried labor.


----------



## joewilliams (Aug 1, 2012)

chemical weapons in the "trade war" ...


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

The smell is strong. I wonder if all of China smells like that… ;-)

I recently bough a small fountain pump from HF. I use it to drain my fish tank when I clean it. I think I paid $7. It works well.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Bought a couple of those squeeze quick grip clamps today. They have a new version out. Used them this afternoon and was very pleased. I looked at their 2.5hp 10 gallon compressor as well. Anyone have any experience with one? I want a Rol-Air but it's $379 vs. $149 for the HF. I'm sure it's a better compressor and I don't want to cheap out but I use my compressor about once a month so I don't want to overspend either.


----------



## KarenW (May 29, 2012)

Here's something I buy on a regular basis:
http://www.harborfreight.com/air-tools/paint/heavy-duty-air-paint-spray-gun-97855.html
Given the amount of pieces I do each year price becomes a consideration when buying guns and I found I was getting as much mileage from a HF gun as from a Campbell Hausfeld at about 2.5x the price. I usually keep 3 guns going and rotate them down as need be so I keep 3 in reserve at all times.
I also regularly buy HF latex gloves, zip ties, and other small consumables.
I have several of these:
http://www.harborfreight.com/material-handling/dollies/movers-dolly-39757.html
One of this:
http://www.harborfreight.com/material-handling/hand-trucks/flat-free-bigfoot-hand-truck-97564.html
And a lot of these:
http://www.harborfreight.com/material-handling/moving-supplies/72-inch-x-80-inch-movers-blanket-66537.html
I also have a pneumatic detail sander that they apparently don't carry anymore.

There are a lot of things I wouldn't buy from HF because it's junk but over the years I've found many good things at good prices and will continue to buy them as needed. We just purchased the dust collector after reading so much about it here.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Want to talk about smell, I have an Xcelite driver set at work, the handle smells horrible. The smell is so bad if you use it your hand just smells like you picked up dog crap with it.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

All of china does not smell like that. That smell is paint, still gassing off, and rubber.

I found out that the pipe dies are a great bargain. I bought a set of the three dies and the handle, $19.99, for occasional possible use around the house. At the mechanical contractor where I work, one day they discovered they were down to no 3/4" dies, and did anyone have one they could borrow for the day?
I gamely offered my set, went home and got it. It cut black pipe on a plumbing job for eight hours with two guys trading it back and forth, and to be honest, when I finally used it on a neighbor's water pipe a few months ago, it cut like new.


----------



## pantango (Oct 24, 2012)

I had to chime in about HF.

There are tools there that I would never buy if I had to use everyday at my job. (I'm a machinist by trade), but if there was that special tool that I would use at home maybe once or twice a year, it's a bargain.

I bought a 1/4 air grinder once, and it was so loud that the guys in the shop would complain and give me crap so I quit using it.

I think of it as disposable tools, use it to get through a certain job and if your lucky, you might get to use it again


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

I have six drivers in my household - five cars. Winter is coming and the snow tires are going on as I type this (older son).






































I've had these for a few years and use them often. Best money I've ever spent.










I'll admit to buying a few of these, and given some away as gifts. I won't go into how and why these can be useful in farm country - just going to say they work great and they make killing flies fun. -Jack


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Got a set of fractional dial calipers today. My dad was a machinist and I have his set of standards so I checked them with them and they were right on. The build is good and the movement smooth. They were on sale for 19.99 and I used a 15% off coupon, what a great deal.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes *patcollins* it's really amazing how accurate and inexpensive these tools have become!

Really love mine too!


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I got one of their single speed oscillating multi-tools maybe 3 years ago. Used the heck out of it in a bathroom remodel and major kitchen remodel. (1)hogged out a hollow for an inset TP holder in a stack of 3 or 4 2×4s, abusing it horribly (2) used the round diamond blade to cut a 2'x3' ceiling hole for a skylight, through an inch of very abrasive plaster and a layer of wire lath (3)cut a number of holes for new outlets through 1" plaster (4)scraped up ancient linoleum mastic from the kitchen floor(5)undercut door casings to accommodate new layer of flooring (6)cut abs vent pipe for sink installation (7) hogged out a channel in a stack of 2X4s for a sink vent pipe…and a bunch of other stuff I can't remember. Once it went dead on me. Okay, I thought, it's a cheap tool and I've beat it up. But I was curious, and took off the little plate where the ac cord enters. Immediately saw one of the power leads had popped off a prong. Pinched the female fitting a bit so it couldn't happen again, and it's still going strong. 
More than once I have used it 3 or 4 hours without stopping (yeah, I'm a masochist), and it NEVER GOT HOT, nor did my hand go numb from the vibration (or else my hand's numb all the time-not sure). 
It's loud (so are all the others); the blades aren't that great, though I like their "Japanese style" wood blades quite well (Bosch blades fit it-FW rates Bosch blades as the best), and it isn't as "fine" a tool as that really expensive brand. When the coupon price came down to $18, I bought a spare for when this one give up the ghost. I had a Dremel version, but didn't like it as well, and gave that to my son-in-law.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

@ Pat or Novice. What's the resolution on the calipers?


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Cutworm the fractional scale has a resolution of 1/64" and the decimal has a resolution of 0.01". The marks are nice and spaced out so they are easy to read and its possible to interpolate to half that amount. Definately worth the $16 I paid.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice. I have a plastic vernier caliper from there that I keep in my pocket most of the time. It's marked in 1/28th increments which is a little strange if you aren't Chinese but who cares. No worries if you drop it. I'm going to pick up the dial type next trip. Thanks.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

My calipers are digital and can be set to read out in fractional inches, millimeters, or decimal inches down to 0.0005"!


----------



## RVroman (Nov 9, 2012)

Turning is my primary medium, and I spent about 5 years using their 12×33 lathe

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html

I have absolutely no complaints, it ran strong then entire time through LOTS of use, and is still going strong as it is being used by my son. The only reason I replaced it is I outgrew what it was capable of, not because of a failure of the machine.

I also recently picked up a single speed oscillating tool

http://www.harborfreight.com/multifunction-power-tool-single-speed-oscillating-16-amp-68861.html

I only use it to remove wax from turning blanks, and saw no reason to get a name brand one for $80 more. So far it seems to be doing the job.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have some HF stuff as well.
1/2 hammer drill is a workhorse, had it 4 years and used it a bunch. still good.
I also have the disc belt sander 9 inch disc and 6×48 belts, I made a new tables for both but it works very well.
Bisuit jointer works great.
I jettisoned the compound miter saw, it was horribly inaccurate and way underpowered. I got the delta now and am pleased.
Looks like I will be getting the 2 HP dust collection system shortly, thanks to some feedback I got here at LJs.
HF has some good stuff, one just has to know what to look for and be careful. In truth I could say the same of Sears,or any other company that sells tools.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have some HF stuff and have had good luck with them. The benchtop bandsaw had a bit of vibration but I don't use it like some of you LJers would. IMHO, tools are like cars- one person gets one that is great and other one turns out to be a lemon.
Sears- *all their stuff* is made by contractors. When the contract runs out, they go out for bid and start over. I was in the Murray-Ohio plant in Lewisburg, TN many years ago. The line had the red M-O riding lawnmowers followed by the gray Craftsman mowers. Sears doesn't make anything!


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I agree, Sears doesn't make any of their tools (or appliances, etc.). I've come to believe that when they put out jobs for bid to their suppliers, they emphatically specify crappy bearings. I've had some of their stuff where it sounds like they used pea gravel for the ball bearings. I returned a circular saw one time (brand new-bought that same day) and the salesman told me they were supposed to sound that way. I suppose, in a way, he was right-as far as Sears quality is concerned.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Yes bearings with pea gravel!* I have a belt sander with that option.


----------



## JohnnyM (Jan 6, 2012)

HVLP spray set up, http://www.harborfreight.com/high-volume-low-pressure-spray-gun-kit-44677.html

Works like a charm and very cost effective.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

It's not only tools. My better half ordered herself a top. (shirt) You could hold it up and see through both sides. $100 bucks and it probably weighed about 1/2 lb. It seems to be a race to the bottom for companies. The uniform lady where I work complains bitterly about how our uniforms get lighter each year. She told me that some last less than 1 month.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

I was having trouble with the quick disconnects in the compressed air lines in our metal shop. All the male parts were made of steel and corroded. I thought I'd just get some brass ones. I looked at every local supplier and all they had were the steel ones. Harbor Freight had them in brass and for about the same price as two male connectors locally, I could get four brass male connectors plus the female section. I received a couple sets of these today and they're higher quality than what I've been paying a lot more for:
http://www.harborfreight.com/5-piece-solid-brass-industrial-uick-coupler-set-68237.html


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

in case anyone doesn't live near a HF, at lumber liquidators we now sell the same coupler set that hwllms was referring too. we also have another of other tools including a decent brad nailer (much nicer than the HF 18g nailer, ours is all metal not plastic) and a large line of multitool blades. and if your not that desperate to get them they go on sale pretty regularly and can get them for a lot less than the normal price.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I forgot about the HF brass air connectors. I bought the same a while back at HF. Thanks for the reminder, especially since I need a couple more of them because those stock plated ones get "chattered" from use and then leak.


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a few things from HF, most are pretty good. My FIL is a heavy equipment mechanic working on dozers, excavators and such and he gets their large combination wrenches (like 1" and up) and cuts them in half to use as "shorty" wrenches in hard to reach areas with a large bolt head. They are pennies on the dollar compared to name brand (I think I got a set of 6 or 8 of them for under $20 a few years back) but the shorties don't need to handle a lot of torque and they work great.

I've used one of their router bit sets, can't remember the name but they are blue, carbide tipped and come in a wood case with a plexi sliding front. I just keep them in the case they came in which is very nice and they work great for the light use I give them. There are something like 12 or 15 bits, several sizes of straight bit, mortising, dovetail, trim, cove, v, even an ogee curve and many others. Great set for the cost.

The only thing I've bought from them that I don't give great reviews is the Chicago 12" sliding compound miter saw. There is a lot of play in the quick-stops for the commonly used angles. It also has a vertical handle which isn't as ergonomic for pulling it down. That by itself wouldn't be so bad but something in the arm allows it to flex a little so I have to try hard not to drag it left or right while I'm pulling down. A horizontal handle would make it a lot easier. The laser guide works on a seperate switch and is hard to adjust accurately. Also, the blade isn't the greatest, a good blade would help this saw tremendously for fine cuts. That all being said, the reach of the thing is great. I love being able to toss a 2×12 on it and cuts it with no problem, or even cut all the way through a 4×4 post. Set up a stop at 8' and you are a one man stud factory! Great saw for framing but get something else for the trim and detail work. I'm planning on building a sled for my TS so accurate crosscuts won't be an issue any more.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I recently had need for a pneumatic cutoff tool and picked this up at HF for just $8 after using a 20% OFF coupon. It worked great for what I needed it to do and I just could not get over paying JUST $8 bucks! Of course it went on sale for $7 the week AFTER I bought it. *;-)*

http://www.harborfreight.com/3-inch-high-speed-air-cutter-47077.html


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

In addition to many of the tools already named, I got me one of these a few years back and love it:


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

For the money ( $8-$10) one of these can't be beat.









It will take decent shavings out of the box. About the size of a #2-#3 plane. I have this one set up as a Scrub Plane. Ground a 3" radius as the camber on the iron. One hungry little beast.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

The chisels someone else posted are surprisingly good, however the set I bought required several hours worth of work squaring up and sharpening them. Also the "english plane" set though took alot of work setting up are some planes for working on small stuff, as well as their wooden screw clamps, which surprised me as to their quality, since the rest of their clamps that I have used were total garbage.
I use their 21 guage nailer, which while I do not like the safety mechanism, it's worked pretty well over the past two years that I've had it, though other brands do have the ability to use larger pins, it works ok.
Piano dollies…. yeah these are awesome especially if you work by yourself
padding blankets are pretty good as well.


----------



## AmandasHusband (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a dozen of the 6" f-style clamps and eight of the 12" ones. Paid $3 for all of them and I bought them all online. No problems with any of them.

I like my drill press table, t-handle ratcheting screwdriver (96560), service cart (6650), wagon (69693), those wooden dollies for moving my work table.

Some of the little things I've bought that seem like a good deals are zip ties, the nitrile gloves, glue brushes, foam brushes, magnetic trays, the socket drivers (68513), and socket rails (68101).

I can't think of much else I like. Have that $10 grinder but haven't used it.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Mike,

NICE pic! What are the fenders for? Nice blue on the distant fender.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I think these are good buys. And for anybody wanting to get any of the good buys in this forum, I posted a link for a 20% coupon. It expires Jan 31st

*dial indicator*
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=dial+indicator

*mobile base*
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=mobile+base

*air regulator with gage and all air fittings*
http://www.harborfreight.com/air-tools/air-tool-accessories.html

*bench grinder stand*
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=bench+grinder+stand

*20% coupon Expires Jan 31st*
http://widgets.harborfreight.com/wswidgets/common/displayCoupon.do?main=true&week=0413&campaign=b&page=20off.html&single=true&cust=99999999999&keycode=1002


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

The most impressive tool I've had from HF is their "oscillating multi tool." I paid the outrageous price of $29.95 three or four years ago. Now you can get them for about $16 with a coupon. I heavily abused mine in a bathroom remodel and a total kitchen rebuild. Carved out a hollow for an inset TP holder in a solid stack of studs. Did plunge cuts into studs to run wire, re plumb the waste vent, numerous other similar cuts in framing; used the diamond edged circular blade to cut out a 2' X 3' hole through abrasive plaster and wire lath for a skylight, cut joists for same skylight, scraped up ancient linoleum from the kitchen floor, and other tasks too numerous to mention. It never got hot, even after hours of steady operation, and never made my hand feel numb. Their blades are nothing to brag about, but most blades aren't much better (Taunton Press review rates Bosch blades best, and they fit the HF tool). I have never babied the tool, because I figured at that price it was disposable. Once, I thought it was toast when it quit. Took the cover off where the cord comes in, saw a lead had popped off a male spade connector, pinched the female connector with pliers, and it was good to go. It still runs strong. I'll use it until it gives up the ghost. It can't do everything a reciprocating saw will do, but it does some things that no other saw will do. It is loud, but all of them are loud.
I briefly had the Dremel version of this tool. It ran hot, and seemed underpowered. I gave it to my SIL.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Barry,
I got rear-ended on my Harley just for days before exploratory cancer surgery. Long story,... anyway no cancer and I was reimbursed for repairing the motorcycle. And from the 'saved' labor, I managed to buy a new lathe, AKA WW-ing toy.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

mike glad they didn't find cancer.

i bought a handheld grinder about ten years ago from hf cause i needed one just a few times each year but couldn't see spending more and it has worked great.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I've heard some nagative reviews on the pedistal syle grinder stand and the one in the store was pretty flimsy. I did purchase the 4 legger for 20 with a coupon and it is rock solid with the holes spaced well enough to fit my craftsman grinder. Just need to glue the rubber feet to the legs or they will fall off.
Their packing tape is decent for the money, it doesn't stick as well as id like unless you wrap it around to stick the ends to other tape.but the lowes tape I spent 3x as much on doesn't even stick that well. Also picked up 3 moving blankets for 5 each, just as good as the uhaul blankets that are 20 for 5 for rent. I get to keep mine for the next move, painting tarps or loan out.


----------



## GeBeWubya (Oct 29, 2012)

I was shopping online in photography sites for a dimmer control I could use as a router speed control. The most highly praised budget dimmer was the HF router speed control.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Well I have my fair share of HF tools. But to be honest, I typically describe the quality/performance of the tools as "barely adequate". The $15 angle grinder that some folks rave about is a good example. It vibrates like hell and the on/off switch is hard to actuate. Although it does work and gets the job done, its just not an enjoyable tool to use. I eventually "upgraded" to a $40 Dewalt grinder that works WAY better- in every meaningful way. So in this case, the "bargain grinder" turned out to be nothing more than $15 flushed down the toilet. I guess I've reached a point in life where I'd rather just spend the extra $25 and get a tool I like, rather than a tool that "gets the job done, but….." 
However, HF is a good source for some items. In general, the less moving parts and/or dependency on precision, the better. 
The $35 (with coupon) mobile base is sweet. 
3/4" pipe clamps for $8
F-clamps in various sizes are a steal

SOme of the lesser known gems that I have high praise for include:

Bench Brush $1.99 I have 3-4 around the shop. At that price, why walk across the shop for a brush? 









36ct Acid brushes. 1,000,001 uses. 









2" paint brush .69- These are of *atrocious* quality and should NEVER be used to apply ANY sort of finish- not even on a dog house. Not quite as bad as a chip brush, but pretty close. And they shed bristles. But they are great for brushing dirt/debris from small crevices, brushing water onto a waterstone, cleaning off greasey auto parts, applying cleaners, etc. And at that price, they are basically disposable. 









10 pc Rare Earth Magnets. $2.99. I've ordered these several times over the years. At first, these things were SCARY strong. However, the last batch I got was just kinda strong. But still a good deal and work pretty well. 









Magnetic parts holder $4.99
I have a few of these. Don't you HATE when you place a handful of nails/bolt/hardware on your bench, only to have 3-4 pieces roll off onto the floor? 









I'm sure there are other HF items I could list, but I can't remember them right now.


----------



## enurdat1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Everything I have bought there has met or exceeded my expectations. I love the black and orange squeeze clamps. I buy them on sale, drill out the handle pivot point and replace it with a bolt, and they work great. I have tons of automotive hand tools and general construction things as well that have been great.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe I should start another post to ask this, but I figure while everyone here is talking about HF already…. How does Northern Tool stuff compare to HF's stuff? 
A few years ago when we lived in Georgia I built a 5' X 10' trailer from an axle I had been given and I bought some things at Northern like welding rods and some grinder wheels, but I've never gotten anything from HF.
There's both stores in Knoxville but Northern is a few miles closer to me. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I like Northern Tools too. There's one next to the Subaru dealership I take my car too and I always kill the waiting time there. I love their ear plugs, hand cleaner, files and sockets. They have a big double sided aisle of misc sale stuff in the middle that I always get a thing or two from. Very much on par with Harbor Freight.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Northern Discount Tools = +10

I like NDT because it seems a bit less cluttered with the lowest end stuff and more focused on "tools". I have had good luck with them myself. As a matter of fact, my motorcycle lift came from NDT and I have had that for 15-years. I did have to replace the 4-ton jack in it once after 14years of use, again the replacement came from NDT.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Northern Tools: +11 here.

Both sell many of the same tools under different brands. I have a 20 ton press from HF I bought a few years back. It's exactly the same tool as my boss's 20 ton press from NT. Different colors and names, but the parts are totally interchangeable, the jack has the same mold marks, the holes are all in the same places.

I also have a bunch of 2" ratchet straps from NT made by Kennadyne, DOT accepted for commercial use, I used them on my semi for many years. They cost $10/ea. at NT and anyplace else wanted $30.


----------



## mpwilson (Aug 1, 2011)

You've got to know what you're getting in to.

I have a LOT of harbor freight stuff, including a bunch of their "Chicago Electric" hand power tools, that I love.

And clamps? I don't know why I'd buy them anywhere else.

But there are some gotchas there. I've got a set of augur bits that are simply not on center. It's impressive, after a fashion.

A lot of their stuff is cheap. But to hear people talk about it, you'd think it would explode as soon as you plugged any of it in.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike good to hear about the surgery, cancer is a nasty bitch.


----------



## RickRinger (Jan 21, 2013)

I've been wanting a saw like this for a long time, but it's going to be a long time until I will be able to afford $599 for a DeWalt model. I was wondering about everyone's impression of this compound sliding miter saw:

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-double-bevel-sliding-compound-miter-saw-with-laser-guide-69684.html

It's a heck of a deal, but reviews are mixed.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

If you have a HF close your house, you could always try it out and return it if it sucks.
My guess is that it'll be OK….at best. I doubt if it'll knock your socks off.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Actually the reviews look pretty good except for one guy who gave it 2 stars but would still recommend it to a friend. Either he doesn't like his friends or likes the saw more than 2 stars worth.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

Thought I'd weigh in on this. Personally I love Harbor Freight for many things. Just have to remember to always check the reviews on the goods, and than take that with a grain of salt as HF is notorious to filter, reject, and never post negative reviews. As one person mentioned, the less complicated the item, the better. If you need something professionally, might be better buying name brand, especially for power tools, but apparantly many of their power tools hold up well for professional use. Even with HF though, I like to watch the sales flyers. I also watch others and often I'm able to score nearly as good a deal on name brand stuff by waiting and watching.

For instance, couple months ago I got 12 of the Bessey H style 3/4" clamps from woodcraft for $13 each. MY HF won't put theirs on sale, and they been sitting at $12 each for a long time. The Besseys also come with rubber jaw covers so I'm happy with the price difference for the better quality and the fact I'd have had to buy those separately.

Rockler currently has 2 items on sale that are extraordinary buys I think. First is their 12" wooden clamps for $8.99 each. I wanted a few of these but didn't want to spend the big bucks, than saw the sale so I ordered 4 along with some other supplies I needed. I was so impressed with the quality I bought 8 more. Not sure what these type clamps sell for at HF, guess I should of looked and remembered, but I know they aren't of the same quality. LOL, watch your coupon codes with Rockler though, For some reason they keep giving me free shipping, but apparantly that ain't supposed to happen. You really need to make a account with them and get on their spam list.

Rockler also has the Porter Cable 1" pin nailer on sale now for $60. Based on what was posted here and other places I just now ordered it. After seeing everyone praise the HF version I wonder If maybe I should have gone with them, but I'm not going to fret it, or cry about it cause PC is probably much better quality.

Point is, shop all the sales.

One nice little tool I got from HF that I've used quite a few times is a small electric tool that looks like a little router but has a spiral cutting bit. It meant to cut out holes in sheetrock and supposedly wood. Well I think it would suck in wood, but for cutting out the occasional hole in sheetrock, it works great. Much more powerful than a dremel for example, and easier to use than a oscillating tool or router. Again, this is not the type thing I'd recommend to a professional sheetrock installer, but for me and the occasional use it gets, it was a great buy for the $10 or 15 or so I spent.

Speaking of those oscillating tools, anyone else here see that great closeout deal on the Rockwell Soniccrafter 70+ piece outfit at Lowe's for $50! It didn't last long, but that was a fantasic buy. It's a solid very tool too, used it to cut some metal J bolts off that I installed into my trailer to hold a cargo net. Much better quality than anything you'd get at HF I'm sure. Apparantly they closeing them out cause of a model change. Somewhere I read Rockwell is changing to a more universal blade design. They normally run about $120-150.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I like their nitrile gloves. I'm sure I've mentioned their bar clamps before. I've done well with my digital calipers from them.

Some great stuff from Costco is: Their terry towels and their compressed air cans (for cleaning electronics).


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

Joein10asee asked:

"Maybe I should start another post to ask this, but I figure while everyone here is talking about HF already…. How does Northern Tool stuff compare to HF's stuff?
A few years ago when we lived in Georgia I built a 5' X 10' trailer from an axle I had been given and I bought some things at Northern like welding rods and some grinder wheels, but I've never gotten anything from HF. There's both stores in Knoxville but Northern is a few miles closer to me.
Any thoughts?"

Many of the items at Northern Tool, Grizzly, Tractor Supply, etc are the exact same items. Many are different. Sometimes they are given different paint jobs. It pays to really look close at the pictures and check them all out to see who has the better deals. For instance, I noticed when shopping chisels that Grizzly sells some of the same chisels as HF, but for a higher price. I wanted some nice bench chisels though for dovetailing, so I bought the highly recommended Narex ones from Lee Valley (on sale of course). Tractor supply and HF both sell the same little scaffolding set, but once a year TSC really discounts that puppy. I bought 2 for $125 each a couple years back. Very solid and really save a lot of work and wear on the legs when painting. Northern Tool probably sells the same thing, but I'm not going to look cause I already have 2.


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

It really makes me wonder how many of you are buying cheap imported furniture and cabinets, or is that suppose to be different ?


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

That why I'm setting up shop Sawsucker, I plan to attack the imported furniture market. $1000 for pressboard anything is just outrageous in my opinion. I want that money! Staying out of Cabinets though, lot of other people around here doing that.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Does HF offer "generic" coupons? I see they have coupons on their web site but they are item specific. Are there ever any 10% or 20% off coupons that you can use on any purchase?


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes there's usually a 20% off coupon in the top right corner of their ads, both in magazines, the news papers and on the internet ads. You can double up in their Chattanooga store and use a specific ad and a % off coupon. The % off is good for only one item of your choice not an entire purchase of several items. But, if you have several % off coupons especially if the bar codes are different then each gets to be used on the several different items.


----------



## pghchico (Jul 30, 2009)

i been shopping HF for a long time, since they were only a mail-order outfit out of california. Back then they carried re-furbished brand name tools, like dewalt , makita, homelite, etc. I have purchased tons of thier products. I am very comfortable buying thier hand tools, i stay away from thier electric tools mainly because i've had 2 bad experiences. I have had good luck though with a pnuematic brad nailer and pnumatic framing nailer.

when it gets down to it, something as universal as a 'C" clamp isn't going to be any different from one store to another, so buy the cheaper HF tool.


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

*When it gets down to it, something as universal as a 'C" clamp isn't going to be any different from one store to another.* From my experience that is simply not true, cheap clamps walk allover. I'm sold on Pony's.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

"It really makes me wonder how many of you are buying cheap imported furniture and cabinets, or is that suppose to be different ?"

Sawsucker, yes, it's different. Tools are not furniture or cabinets. What's the point of your question?


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Mark, don't feed the trolls. SawSucker is one of those people that adds NO value to any conversation he is a part of. He obviously doesn't know anything about C clamps either if he is "sold on Pony's" - which are really no different than the ones sold at HF.

If you want to talk about a C clamp that *is* better than the HF ones, he would have mentioned Armstrong, Wilton, or even better Kant Twist. Obviously he has never done welding or metal fab (where C clamps are most often used)


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Is SS a sock puppet for Poop Kitty?


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

Since yall are talking about C clamps, thought you might want to know, Rockler has a special running right now that you can get 12 1 1/2" c-clamps for about $25. Seems like a great deal if you can use them. Rockler quality for HF price. Even sweeter if you can get the free ship code to pop up. I been tempted to bite on this myself but not sure how useful they would be to me since most of my work is going to be with 3/4" stock, but for anyone who works smaller projects, or musical instruments, etc, seems a great deal.l


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Sawsucker has a point and I'd agree with ponys being better, I've noticed that the hf clamps require the occasional drop of oil to keep them from walking while clamping. I assume it is from the quality of the nickle plating on the screws and the piece it connects into. This didn't stop me from creating the basic collection with HF clamps which I now fill out with the adjustable clamp company brand which includes pony; nor will it cause me to dispose of my HF clamps or from buying more if I suddenly need a bunch. I've also never done metal work so I've never used armstrong or kant twist but I've had Wilton and don't believe them to be as good as the pony brand even though they're consistently priced higher for being Chinese made.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Kant Twists are amazing. If you ever run across some for short money used, grab them. They are especially helpful for clamping down jigs or items to a drill press table where you REALLY don't want the piece to shift under clamping pressure.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

dovetail jig


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

large lath and HS tools


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Derosa, I thought everyone hit their metal screws with a drop of 3-in-1 occasionally. If not, it is good practice.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure if this has already been mentioned, but the Kreg face frame clamp is $20 at Lowes. I had some face frames to make this weekend, and while I love the Kreg jog, I don't want to dish out $20 for something I can get for $5 at HF (buy the clamp and the replacement bar clamp pads with the 20% coupon) :










Worked like a charm.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I've been around on this planet for 72 years and have been building stuff since I was 8. I have a very complete shop of both woodworking and metal working tools I have collected over the past 50 years.

So . . . I want to say to all of you, enjoy this low price tool period while you can. I saw this happen with Japanese tools beginning in 1965 when I was at machine tool trade show. The Japanese has some booths at the show and nobody would buy as they were still viewed as the people who brought us Pearl Harbor and cheap tin toys. But the Japanese persisted and soon we had cheap Japanese tools and cheap Japanese cars everywhere. Then the Japanese people wanted better wages and working conditions and when these occurred their prices rose. And what happened to the Japanese price advantage when the workers wages and working conditions equaled the USA? Their price advantage evaporated.

I predict the same will happen to the Chinese and soon the Indians. In fact, I sometimes wonder with all of the gnashing of teeth here in the USA that all of our jobs have gone to China, why we haven't convinced the American unions to begin unionizing China. After all, they both share the same political ideology. It seems like a natural pairing.

Buy your tools now!

Planeman


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, I'll make sure to pick up some more bar clamps after work.


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

*Obviously he has never done welding or metal fab* Obviously you have no idea Joe.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Ahh, but China and India have the benefit of hindsight. They know what is going on in Japan and here in the USA, and can plan to be competitive. They will not lose that advantage anytime soon. There will always be a market for the very best, very good and very economical. Most of us don't have the economical power to consistantly make one choice. Some do. When we all "vote" for quality, we will see more competition, and prices will come down, but not very quickly. Do you think Lie Nielson would lower his prices if there were three or four other competitors in the US who build the same quality product? I would think so. The key is that they keep the same quality of product, or else we have Stanley all over again.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Sawsucker, Some made in china products are pretty good…


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah Alex it doesn't matter, I could hardly careless about Harbor Freight or anything else made in China..


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Holder frame for a gravity feed HVLP spray gun. It is like a third hand when filling the spray gun. 
The filter holder is useless, because it rotates freely. However the rest of the frame works as advertised.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok, I bit the bullet. I'm going to be putting down about 1000sq ft of engineered flooring and my 22 year old 10" Makita miter saw wont cut the 8" wide boards. So today I bought the HF 12" double bevel sliding miter saw. This one http://www.harborfreight.com/12-double-bevel-sliding-compound-miter-saw-with-laser-guide-69684.html (Thanks for the link RickRinger)

Notice the price is regularly $199 and it's on sale for $169. (Sure, I'd like to have the Dewalt but 5 or 6 hundred bucks simply isnt in the budget right now.) And as they say on TV,,, *But wait! There's more! ... *

.Before we left the house this morning I scanned around for any HF coupons I might find. (thanks for the heads up Handtooler) and I spotted a link for some *"SUPER COUPONS"* so I click on it. Lo and behold there's this same saw for $119 ! Yep, you read that right *one hundred and nineteen dollars*! So I print that super coupon out and also the 20% coupon "just in case" and off we go.

We get to HF and I check out the floor model. Yeah, I can see it's abit cheaper made but at this price I figure it's *"Gonna Do For Now" *like we all say, right?

So I get a cart and take it to the counter. I showed the lady the *Super Coupon *and she says " This coupon isnt valid, where'd you get this?" I tell her I printed it off the Internet and hour ago. She takes it over to some guy at the next register and she's pointing at the coupon and they're talking in hushed tones and looking at me, then look back at the coupon then back at me again.

He walks over to me and asks "Where did you get this cuopon?" And again I say "I printed it off the Internet an hour ago." He says something to the effect that "This coupon isnt supposed to be out there yet." And I say "You got Internet here on your computer? I'll show you. How ELSE would I get it?"

He picks up the phone and calls someone else. I hear him saying that "There's some guy (me) out here and he's got a coupon that isnt supposed to be available till the end of February and what's he supposed to do?" 
He listens for a minute and hangs up. Then he turns to me and says "Ok. We'll honor it. I dont know why they have this out already, it's from our up-coming sale in *MARCH *and this shouldnt be on the internet yet. But since I can see you printed it off because it's in color and It's obviously not something you photo copied, plus it has the HF web site printed across the bottom so I'll honor it for you."

So I got the saw for $119! I usually never buy extended warranties, but I figured since I'm saving $80 I went ahead and bought the 2 year replacement warranty for 20 bucks.

Wow! Does this count as a GLOAT?


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Good job Joe. I bet if you take that 80 bucks and get a really good blade you'll have yourself a very nice saw.
Great purchase.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm interested to see how this new saw performs. I don't use a miter saw enough to drop 500+ on one. I do most of my cross cuts on the table saw with a sled. For 120$ I'd give this a shot if it is at all accurate.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Sawsucker, Then are all your tools and everything made in the USA?


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

*"Yeah Alex it doesn't matter, I could hardly careless about Harbor Freight or anything else made in China.."*

Then why are you even bothering with this thread, except to be a pain in the a$$?


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

Alex, I can assure you that the majority of my tools are, I learned the lesson along time ago.


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

Sam, go stalk and harrass someone else.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Mike. that dust collector seems to be the best deal I have seen by a long shot. do you own it?


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Good post.
I agree we'll see the Chinese go the way of the Japanese.
I've gotten a few things from HF.
The best deal was a high speed buffer I got to polish my RV.
40 feet of polishing later and it was still going strong.
I watch for their coupons in my mail and look for the good markdowns.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

I recently bought their drywall/deck screw gun for a remodeling project here at the house.

http://www.harborfreight.com/heavy-duty-deck-drywall-screwdriver-9624.html

It worked great. The phillips bit that came with the tool might have been a little soft, I don't know. I stripped it fairly early on in the remodel. I might not have been using the tool properly at first, though, which may have caused the bit to strip. Easily (and inexpensively) replaced it with one I already had, though, and didn't have any more problems.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Mark, I have that one as well. It worked great and I still use it quite a bit for driving screws in the shop. I didn't use the included bit, but it looked like cheap crap. Since I was hanging drywall, I used dewalt dimpling bits. Once you figure out the clutch, that gun can be a beast or surprisingly gentle.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Quality wise we had better look over our shoulder. They are coming quickly.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey Joein10assee,
Let us know how the saw does. Give us a post after you use it a little.


----------



## restless (Mar 31, 2011)

That saw looks alot like the bosch I use. has been a great saw plenty of power.

http://hci.frontstepsmedial.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/Bosch-4410L-15-Amp-10-Inch-Dual-Bevel-Sliding-Compound-Miter-Saw.jpg


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I recently violated my own rule…to never buy anything with a motor from HF…but I bought a "close quarters" drill to mount my 2" sanding disc for bowl making. I bought it because if I burnt it up because it was full of walnut dust I would not cry. Whether it lasts or not, it works well!
Mike


----------



## foneman (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey Moke,
I have used that drill for the last 3 years off and on and it is still doing the job sanding my bowls. No complaints with mine!!

john


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I've got one thing to add I forgot about. Their sanding blocks. The plastic ones with foam rubber on the bottom. I must have 6 or 7 of those things. Until recently my Harbor Freight had two versions which were identical. The only difference was that one came in a bag and was 4 bucks. The other didn't and was less than a dollar.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

C clamps look like c clamps no matter what. As for the F/bar clamps, I got a bunch of those from HF to get started, but unfortunately in a very short time the handles on several of them simply gave up, with not much pressure applied (I'm not one to squeeze all glue out of a joint). I got a few Jorgensen HD clamps from Home Depot at about $11 to $13 a piece (by the way, they replaced the Jorgensens with Irwin in stores) and while that sounds like a lot more than for the HF clamps, over just a few clamps and over the life of a workshop, it's nothing in my opinion.

I also bought one of their 6" jointers, which they don't sell anymore. I had to take it back because the fence was warped and therefore it couldn't joint edges properly. I had bought a 2-year warranty on it. I took it back to the store 4 months after purchase, so past the 90-day refund period, but I had just started using it. I told them I didn't want another one (I found it too small to be useful anyway), and they refunded me without a fuss. I was happy with the service at least.

They've got a nice big Japanese saw for 10 bucks that works great. That's one of my recent purchases.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

HF & NT both have some cool little tools and decent bargains. I like the 12" wood clamps from NF ($7 for a 12" clamp) that's identical in design and hardwood as Home Depot's Borgenson version or Lowe's $22 whatever brand version.

Recently bought a Shop-Fox'ish (I'll call it) caster base from NT for my DW735 planer stand I built. Works great for $40 which was less than buying 4-individual quality casters. While it's similar to my real Shop-Fox base for my Grizzly G0555LX, the NT version isn't even close, but it's good enough for my planer.

HF carries some unique stuff at times, I steer away from most their clamps after breaking their biggest quick-grip (Erwin wannabe) big-boy gripper by squeezing too hard with one handed, haha go figure! While I do have one helluva grip and it was my fault, I haven't broken my Erwin yet.

Bought HFs high-end tile wetsaw couple years back, thing was a beast, although I put a Diablo blade on it vs their junk blade.

Much of HF's stuff is subpar, but take for example their dowel jig, it's identical to a few other woodworking vendors low-end doweling products which are sold for 5x as much and all built overseas (from the US).

I usually find some kind of new gadget their to tinker with, but for a high end tool like a good plunge router, I'd probably not bother with HF, then again would be cool to test their $99 plunge router out just to see how terrible or not-so-terrible it is.

Not too snooty or proud to try something less expensive depending on the application, just not going to waste money on a higher end tool that I know requires quality. You will never see me with an $8,000 wood planer, I don't care if it was inset with gold from the designers great grandmothers wedding band, it's just silly to me, but from an art or collectors standpoint, guess that's their thing which is cool.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

HF should start sending their tools to woodworking mags for reviews and shootouts, that would be amusing.


----------



## RickRinger (Jan 21, 2013)

I took the plunge and bought a 12" double bevel sliding compound miter saw the other night. The price was just too good to pass up. It is normally $199. It was on sale for $169. I had a 20% coupon, so I bought the saw for a crazy $135.99!!!

I know it's not a Dewalt, but the comparable Dewalt is $599 at Lowes and Depot. The reality is that it will be a cold day until I could ever afford one of those. Virtually every tool in my workshop is either one that was given to me, or a Craigslist special. In the meantime, I'm sure loving my Chicago Electric saw from HF. As others have mentioned, it is infinitely adjustable. I carefully read the instructions and got it tuned in, and it's extremely precise. I'm very happy with it so far.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice saw. Enjoy!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

How do you guys feel about their drill presses? It's been over 10 years with my shop and I don't own a drill press, never needed one for the furniture I was building but now I'm doing other stuff and it would be nice. I've been trying to buy one off Craigslist for 6 months with no luck. The good ones disappear instantly… I called a guy within a minute of getting a notification on my phone and he told me it was sold. The ad was only 4 minutes old - WTH? Anyway between remodeling the house and saving for my kids' college my woodworking budget is small right now so I'm trying to keep it around $100. Which is okay, my needs are modest.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I researched drill presses here and elsewhere for quite awhile before I finally bit on one last week. Your not going to get much of anything for $100, and apparantly the HF drill presses are not well received. For about $300 though you can get a porter cable unit from Lowe's that get's great reviews. I picked one of these up and am very well pleased with the quality of the build. Wasn't much to the assembly either. Only tricky part was the instructions said to have 2 people pick the head of the unit up and liift it up about 5'+ and place it over the main shaft. LOL, That sucker is heavy, and even if I had another fellow with me I am in no hurry to give myself a heart attack. Hold on to the styrofoam from the box and lay the unit down on it's siide on the styrofoam to prevent scractches, and than wrestle the 2 pieces together. Than you can stand it back up. Guess them Chinese think all us Americans are built like Gorillas.

Anyway, if you want a drill press, wait til you can get something that will at least drill a straight hole. The PC is a good unit, the speed is quick and easy to change, and it has about a 4" throw which is better than most. To get better you have to spend about $900 for a Delta.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

Good find RickRinger, I bought a Hitachi 12" double/compound miter from Lowe's vs their 12" Dewalt. I like some DW tools but their miter saws are silly, they nickel & dime you for every little extra feature. The Hitachi I bought had way better reviews than DWs close version. DW went down in quality few years back with the change in ownership, it's trickled down to quality over the years the pros say. I do love my DW735 planer though.

I bought a Chicago Electric wet tilesaw couple years back which was their top model, it worked fantastic with a good Diablo blade vs their junk blade that chips the porcelain.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've been waiting. Every time I save up the money for a nice drill press, life throws a calamity my way.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

If you like Hitachi tools, and like to keep your money, you need to websurf over to Bigskytools.com and get on their spam list. This company out of North Georgia does the rebox, refurb work for Hitachi, and they have some incredible deals. I've bought several tools from them and so far they have all shown up looking like they were boxed new and ready for retail except one. I bought a Framing hammer from them, and while the tool looks pristine, and came with the manual etc, it was loose in the box instead of in it's box. That hammer don't come with a plastic case though, I checked, so I let that slide. I can live without a cardboard box for a new tool at half price. They grade their refurbs and warrant them like new, unlike most manufacturers who give you a rinky dink warranty. If you don't mind a few scratches you can save even more.


----------



## slimpickens (Jan 21, 2013)

I've had good hf hobby tools, ones used occationally. My profressional tools would get abused (not recommended but thats sometimes statusquo) but if you check what you get, tolerances are ok. I have been happy with the tools/ machinery from he, just remember to check tolerances.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

H-F Drill Press, Bench top model, cost was $70 for the five speed one. Needed a set screw in one pulley, a whopping $.49 part. I have been using it to either wire brush old rusty tools, or drill the holes for making my own totes for handplanes. It works quite well, for what I use it for. If I need to do "Machine shop Precision" stuff, I will go use the machine shop down the street. I figure I am drilling mainly wood items, not building a Space shuttle.









It is sitting next to the bandsaw.









In use as a wire brush clean up tool









and it does drill a few holes, too…


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a set of forstner bits and they cut great, haven't had the urge to by another brand especially when I learned how to sharpen them


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Whiskers.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

Simple tools like wood drill bits HF does well, I looked at that set of forstner bits sold by HF and Grizzly, convinced they selling the same thing, and they got pretty decent reviews, but than someone spammed me a offer for the porter cable set at HF prices, and that was kind of a no brainer. The Porter Cable set was highly liked. Haven't a clue how to sharpen them, will cross that bridge when I come to it. Bought a little set of small masonry bits last week from HF for a project. Cost me like $3 for 4 bits of the small size, 1/8-1/4". I got nice hammer drill type sets for bigger sizes, but you can't go hammering with these little bits. I only used one of them for a specific project but it performed like a champion race horse. Worth the $3 for the job at hand.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

bandit, I thought my shop was messy, lol, you got me beat


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

That was at the old shop.









New shop doesn't allow for messiness. Bottom drawer is a till for my handplanes.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Rick, I have the 16 speed heavy duty floor model drill press. It's awesome and one of my favorite tools. After having one, I don't know what I would do without it. Rack and pinion table adjustment, a nice 5/8" chuck, good tensioning, LOW speed (good for the 2"+ bits) and it runs very true. I turn a lot of pens and getting a perfectly sized and perfectly centered hole in the blanks is critical. It's rated at 3/4 horse, but I am betting it's much closer to 1hp. With a 20% off, it's just over 200$

I also got the 35$ table from HF. It's just about the same price it would have cost me to make something similar and it's really nice.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ain't nobody got a shop as messy as mine! LOL.

Someone should start a "Messy Shop of Your Nightmares" thread!

Rick, I have the same drill press that bandit571 has except mine has the keyless chuck.
It doesn't handle deep holes well because of lack of swing, but it's done everything I need, even drilling holes in stainless sheets.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I had the miter saw, in fact i had two of them and they worked very well but I had to replace the blade protectors on both of them,somehow I broke both of them cutting PVC pipes.
I took me one year to get a replacement. 
They are very inexpensive, only $4.00 each, but I decide to no longer work with my saws with out a blade protector on and I bought a Makita.
I have the 12 speeds floor drill press, it works very well. ( I pay $100.00 for with a 14" band saw for $100.00 also, both were used only once or twice when I bought them)


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I have yet to purchase a drill press, but with my lack of space, lack of funds, and a low need for a DP, I don't want anything too major. I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this one. I think it may be a redesign of another 5 speed bench top version that was the same price, so maybe someone has that one as well. I know sometime i find super coupons in PWW or Family handyman that bring it down to $50 which unless its a total POS it seems like a good deal.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

also I was just playing on there website and looking for this vise that I had had my eye on. It not there which is why I linked to a LJ discussion of it. My wife has to go there today to pick up a stack of the anti fatigue mats for the gym shes setting up in the basement and I'm going to have her ask around for the vise.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

more money to china…..
America Sinking….!


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

It's not a zero-sum game.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Rick, I have this drill press and am very happy with it. I just need to build a better table for it than the crudimentary one I tossed together when I bough it.

http://www.amazon.com/3320-02-120-Volt-10-Inch-Drill-Press/dp/B003LSSS0W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359901367&sr=8-1&keywords=skil+drill+press


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

BenttheVing, have the wife look in the clearance section. The whole outlook of HF is changing since the original owner died or retired and the son took over. 
You can't even buy the good band saw anymore in the store.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dallas, I do believe I have already claimed the title "King Of The Cluttered Workshop" 
And I had actually picked up before I took some of these pic's. LOL


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Joe, you can't…. I can still see your floor!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Getting back on target (Re: HF tools)

I posted a few days ago that I got the 12" mitersaw at HF (at a KILLER DEAL) thanks to RickRinger posting that link. And although I have not spent a ton of time using it I did play with it for almost 2 hours a few days back. I was surprized that it was set dead-on straight out of the box. (never seen THAT on a tool before). The only thing I had to re-set was the little red pin that's a marker for the side-to-side settings at 90, 45, 32, etc. (but that's just a visual aid anyway)

It has the original blade and considering that it's new the cuts were smooth and easy. I cut up several pieces of oak, poplar and a few others that I'm not sure what they are. When I cut an 8" piece of pine *With the grain * it seemed to really curl the shavings, rather than turn it to dust. These curly shavings didnt make it up into the dust bag which seems to be there mainly for looks because when I was done I noticed that most all of the cutting dust was on the floor behind the saw. The blade kicks the dust directly into the hinge assembly where the arm raises and lowers.

So once I get it where it's gonna stay I'll make some kind of duct direction chute, Yes, Yes, I know. I NEED a duct collection system but i dont have one as yet. Perhaps once we get moved back to Georgia I'll get one for the new shop.

Anywhooo ,, for the little time I have spent with this saw, I think it's gonna last me quite a while, unless something goes wonky on it.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I had a Harbor freight 10" drill press (bench top) for years. I did a million little things for it. it finally wore out after I had to cut some holes in 1/8" wall SS square tube for the telescope in my projects. It wasn't really equipped to do so, since the speed does not go low enough and it was hard on the chuck and spindle. It developed a fair amount of run-out after that, but still worked fine for most stuff. I got rid of it when I found a close out deal on a 15" floor standing model at Sears.

I paid $50 for that drill press, and it doesn't owe me a thin penny. For light duty use I highly recommend the HF models. My brother bought one. Mine lives on at a friend's house, who uses it lightly for wood working. From a dollar value standpoint, the Craftsman model has big shoes to fill.

-Brian

PS: this post really makes me want to go to HF. Maybe I can talk the wife in to it this afternoon.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I had the 12 speed HF table model drill press. Sells for around $129 without coupons.
Did not like it due to the very limited distance from the table to the chuck.
Turned that machine into a dedicated mortising machine.

Then I got the 16 speed table model drill press. Sell for around $249 without coupons.
That's a nice machine. They make a floor model of this machine as well.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

more money to china…..
America Sinking….!

Francisco, which American made drill press are you recommending?


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Michael, I got the floor mounted one. I actually would have preferred the bench top, but I have more floor space than bench space. My only complaint really isn't a complaint for any drill press under 500$. I wish it had a 4"+ quill travel.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Earlier in this thread I spoke of the cheap Chinese tools going up in price eventually just like what happened in Japan 30 years ago. And also, as we have lost so much of our manufacturing to China, I wondered why we haven't convinced the American labor unions to unionize China so their costs would increase and the USA would become more competitive again.

Well, apparently this is beginning to happen. You better buy your shop tools *NOW*!

From The Financial Times: http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/48091254-6c3e-11e2-b774-00144feab49a.html#axzz2JtZ9VxHq

February 3, 2013 9:32 pm
Foxconn plans Chinese union vote

Foxconn, the contract manufacturer whose biggest customer is Apple, is preparing genuinely representative labour union elections in its factories in China for the first time, a powerful sign of the changes in the workshop of the world demanded by an increasingly restive workforce.

This would be the first such exercise at a large company in China, where labour unions have traditionally been controlled by management and local government. Foxconn is the country's largest private sector employer with 1.2m mainland workers.


----------



## Odiferous (May 26, 2012)

Before you go to Harbor Freight, check out this thread on slickdeals. The first post is maintained with links to current printable coupon pages. There's currently also a link to the Salt Lake Tribune site, which has lately been running nice full page HF ads with good coupons.

Shopping at HF is an art-they'll frequently run multiple coupons for the same item at several different prices. In my experience, the coupons you find in the newspaper or a magazine tend to have slightly better prices than the website. Regardless, there's ALWAYS a 20% off coupon available-and sometimes that's the best deal available, or sometimes the specific coupon is better.

Also in my experience-if you're not headed for HF soon, don't look through the coupons. You'll find half a dozen things that you can't justify NOT having at that price…


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't even bring in 20% coupons to my store. I've been there enough times to know how it works. When I by something more than 20$, I just ask the cashier to "scan the 20% off coupon they have taped to the side of the counter." Sometimes I get an eyeroll, but I've never been questioned or not received the discount. I've even got the 20% off on extended warranty prices.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

according to my local store the vise I was referencing before is sold out in my local store as well as the central warehouse…not sure if they will be getting more as its no longer on the website either…they were all out of the free tape measures too guess I'll have to go find one of the ten I already have


----------



## 9FINGERTIM (Feb 1, 2013)

I have many harbor frieht tools because of low money on my end and low prices on theirs. ihave had no problems with any of the nailguns i have gotten from them ()9cheaper to buy a framing nailer from them with extended warrenty that to have my bostich repaired) isure most of their tools come from china but so do everyone elses except some of the high dollar brands(and even a good many of them)my only fear is that if we ever go to war with china, we will have to order all our eqipment from them. we really ned to be able to tell country of origin on everything we buy without all the deceptive tricks like assembled in usa orthe myriad of other ways the importers trick us. its interesting how many forign names are being manufactured in this country like honda and kia and other auto plants here. iwould always buy american made everthing if i coulld A .find it b.afford itandc.be sure it was actually made here


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow, 7 days and no one has found any bargains at HF ?


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

For 3 bucks, you can't beat this little LED flashlight. Very bright and has a magnetic base so you can mount it where you need it. I use it a lot mounted on the tailstock of my lathe, pointed at the workpiece.

http://www.harborfreight.com/27-led-portable-worklight-flashlight-67227.html


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe, as a matter of fact I was just thinking about HF this week. I was in the process of finishing a couple of totes and knobs while using the Nitrile Gloves from Harbor Freight. These gloves are quality gloves and work very well. Someone else had mentioned these, higher on this list, and I thought I'd give them a try. I am glad I did.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

HMike,
I use those Nitrile Gloves to apply CA to finish pens….they work well and are reasonalbly priced too.

Question to all…
I have a friend that is looking to add a floor Drill press to his shop. He and I met last night and found what looks to be a reasonable DP at Northern tool for 249.00
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200365430_200365430
Does anyone have any experience with this or any Northern Tool DP's. I am going to assume Northern Tool and HF are similar type retailers.

I have an old Craftsman, that was probaly about that level when it was new and it has served me well, so I am prone to tell him go for it….
Thanks
Mike


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

*Moke* - good tip I found for applying CA finishes. When you get a pen kit there are a million little plastic bags. Just put one of those over your finger(s) that you hold the paper towel to apply the CA.

Also a pro tip for you would-be criminals out there - if you get enough CA on your fingers and then sand it off, your fingerprints aren't the same. I should take my own advice, but when ever I use CA I get it all over my hands. I had to drop off my daughter at daycare this morning. They have a fingerprint check-in/check out. Fortunately they took 2 fingers for a sample because my "CA finger" doesn't work anymore


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

It's probably okay (I don't have it). I think the best bargain in floor standing DPs is the Porter Cable DP at Lowes. It's more than $250 tho.

The Northern DP only has a bit over 3" of travel, where the PC has 4. Lowes managers sometimes take the 20% HF discount, which would get it down to $270 or so.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have the HF floor drill press and it works very well for me.
I also use the nitril gloves and yes they are very good.
I am thinking about buying a mig welder from them, the reviews are very good


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

brtech,
Great advice, I'll tell him about that…particularly about the travel.

Joe..
I was once at a penturners get together and we figured there really wasn't one good finger print amounst ten of us!!!!!
Mike


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Grizzly , and some other, sale a very interesting drill press, it is radial.

this one: http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-Speed-Bench-Top-Radial-Drill-Press/G7945

or this one: http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-Speed-Floor-Radial-Drill-Press/G7946

same by Shop Fox:

http://www.amazon.com/W1670-2-Horsepower-Floor-Radial-Drill/dp/B001R23SOU

If I was in the market for a drill press , I would buy one of these.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Both of those DP's are useless to me Bert. There are only 5 speeds. The lowest is 500 (twice what I swing large diameter forstners's with), nothing between 880 and 1520, and nothing between 1520 and 2490


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

So people actually use all those 12 or 16 speeds? I always thought it was a gimmick and that very few would need that many.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't use all 16, but every single speed I do use is missing from these models. I wouldn't want to spin a bit larger than 1 1/4" at 500 RPM. That gap between 880 and 1520 is where I do 90% of my drilling


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I very rarely change speed, to not say never.
I just spin my bits as fast as they can go without smoking (too much).


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmmm, maybe I should look into the DP "speed" issue. I've had my Wilton floor model since about 1992 and I dont think I've ever taken it off the slowest speed


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

When drilling a hole right through a $15 walnut burl with a $30 drill bit, I neither want to smoke the bit or explode the blank, so I pay very close attention to speeds.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Lumberjoe, Do you have a chart of suggested RPM's for various woods and conditions?


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

The manual for my drill press had a speed chart for various bits, and I printed it out and put it on the wall next to the drill press. Click here and look on pages 21-22.

Like lumberjoe, I would rather take a minute and adjust the speed than burn up an expensive bit or an intricate workpiece.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

+10 for Joe, on DP speeds. My little 8in DP that I have gotten by with for ~22yr only goes down to 600rpm. Now that I have gotten into WW and Forstner bits, I quickly discovered the "Speed Limit" of my trusty little 8in Craftsman. *;-)*


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

This is the one I use.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I use the same guide Rex posted for the most part, however some bits require specific speeds and feed rates. I use a Whiteside 7mm brad point a lot. It was designed to run between 900 and 1200 RPM. According to the chart, I should be spinning it about 1800RPM (7mm is about .27 inches) The one I have now is my second $18.00 bit. I ignored the instructions on the first one and turned it a nice shade of bluish black within 5 uses.

You would be surprised at how much better your bits cut, how much longer they stay sharp, and how much cleaner/straighter your holes are if you use the correct speed.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

May be I should pay more attention.
I buy my bits at HF, this might be why I do not really pay attention. 
I do not have any expensive bit even Forstner are inexpensive HF


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

another great find at HF is Alumiweld aluminum welding rod for repairing parts and pieces.

8 rods for $15 is a bit high, but I have used it to rebuild a pulley on my bandsaw, build a tube for my dust collector, repair a flange on my JD lawn tractor, etc.

It works with propane torches, (kind of), but I like using MAPP gas or even oxy-propane as I can heat the metal more quickly and not waste as much gas.


----------



## Jackietreehorn (Feb 3, 2013)

I have one of their air body saws, I think I oiled it once in nine years, still runs like a champ. I also buy their cheap 1/8" drill bits, and buffing rouge. 
That being said, I do find the pictures below hilarious and didn't see them posted in this thread, albeit off-topic a bit.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

OOH, OOH. I'm gonna get me one o' them laser guided paint brushes. Then maybe I'll be able to paint a straight line!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmm, Looking at the chart link that Ed posted, maybe I SHOULD pay more attention to what speed my DP is running. This thread prompted me to go out and check and my DP has speeds of 420, 760, 1150, 1600, 2180, and 2900.

I've had it set at the 420 all these years. Accoeding to that chart I've more than llikely burned up or broken more drill bits than I should have.


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

My first experience with them was a wet tile saw. Laid 800 sq ft with it and still use it to this day. I've also bought their engine hoist and engine stand. Fully loaded 350 didn't even cause it to give any.

Smaller stuff: Link belt (USA), nitrile gloves, pop rivets, etc…no complaints so far.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

My little Drill press, just five speeds, $70









It is still a youngster, just two years old….


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

About making a list of what we do not like,it might faster.
Their cheap plastic clamp, that's about it for me.


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

I like their disk sander. I've had mine for three years and its worked flawlessly..


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Bert: "...About making a list of what we do not like,it might faster…."

THAT is the exact reason I started THIS thread. All the negative crap about HF is all over the board. There really ARE some good bargains at HF. And THAT is what THIS thread is for. I would suggest not paying attention to the detractors. They just like to see their name in print, aka on the monitor.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Lately HF has dropped quite a few products and I did not see many new ones coming.
I remember a time when you could order a pretty nice 3HP cabinet saw for around $600.00
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1186








Some body mentioned it before but their oscillating tool for around $ 15.00 on sale just cannot be beat. 
I have one for many years, I have abused this thing again and again and it still works like a champ.
Most of my tools are either HF or Rigid.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Bert, I have the cordless one. It's lithium ion, and I love it!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I think anything that doesn't require precision is Ok, I've experienced poor quality machinery from there so I'm selective what I buy from HF. if I want accurate cuts then no I wouldn't buy from there, also on another note I've also found some of the same items sold in HD cheaper costing then HF.


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

I would have to add to the 'good stuff list' the Hand Screw Clamps.

I bought 4 of the 10" for $27.96- $6.99 a piece and
4 of the 12" clamp for $31.96-$7.99 a piece 
$6.99 shipping for the whole HEAVY order.

The threaded rods are very smooth acting and the hardwood pieces very well finished.

peace, T


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

thanks for that share jackietreehorn…my wife and i had a pretty good laugh about that


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm sure somebody has mentioned them in the 200 previouse posts, but right away I thought about my blue hf F-style bar clamps. I love em. Tried a couple when they were on sale for $4. Went back and bought the rest of them. Fairly tough and the nice rubber grips left my wood bessy's sitting in a drawer.
But I echo, you have to shop around. They're not always the best deal. But the f-clamps are a steal.


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

HB has lived up to it's hit and miss reputation for me as well, but I have scored a few hits:


Mini Cutoff Saw (now called "2" Bench Top Cut-Off Saw")
As a miniaturist, I only used it occasionally, but it serves my purpose well.
(http://www.harborfreight.com/bench-top-cut-off-saw-42307.html)


My (no longer avail.) HB 2-vise woodworking bench also served me well for years, once I completely rebuilt the vise mounts and added a whole lot of screws and bracing to keep it from being wobbly.


1200 Lb. Capacity Convertible Aluminum Loading Ramp
- This one's saved my fanny (and back) more times than I recall. I'd rate it a very good product that works great and I love it. It does take about 2 months after ordering for it to arrive from China, though.
(http://www.harborfreight.com/automotive-motorcycle/ramps/1200-lb-capacity-convertible-aluminum-loading-ramp-94057.html)


----------



## ubermick (Feb 5, 2013)

Has anyone tried their dovetail jig?


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll weigh in here with one. It is the Harbor Freight table saw blade.

Being retired now I try to keep my expenses down so I look for ways to do that. I have a new Hammer K3 sliding table saw (I didn't buy it. I won it in a drawing by Hammer Woodworking last October.) It came with a nice top quality 10 in. blade, however I was working on a project where a 12 in. blade was needed. A Hammer or Forrest 12 in. blade with a lot of carbide teeth would be in the $130 range and I figured I would only need it on rare occasions. While I was walking around the local Harbor Freight store I saw their 12" blade for $35 (http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-80-tooth-alternate-top-bevel-design-circular-saw-blade-38545.html). The problem is the Hammer saw uses a European pin-type arbor hole which this blade didn't have. But I knew Forrest Blades could re-punch it with the European pin-type arbor hole for about $35. This was still a lot cheaper than $130, so I went ahead and did it.

Now I was figuring I would only use this blade when I had to so it wouldn't get much use. The 12" HF blade was put on the saw for a test a few months ago when it came back from being punched and it worked so well - VERY smooth cuts - I never took it off.

So I suggest you consider a Harbor Freight table saw blade, even if you have a $4,000 table saw.

Planeman


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

the dovetail jig is identical to rockler and other m, it works quite well after some fiddling. There is review about it.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Planeman you should have never say you story on Lumberjocks because now at least one half of the lumberjock are jealous of you because you won.
Thank you for your "review" of the blade.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I know they are jealous! (gloat, gloat, gloat) 

Planeman


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Dakkar,
I have the same little cut off saw. I use to cut replacement pen tubes with. I buy the tubes in 10" lengths and cut them to size eith that saw…it works great!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Planeman40, I'm jealous but congrats on the Hammer.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I am not sure if this has been brought up before, but having recently put this thing to use quite a bit in the past couple days, I have to sing the praises of such a simple device… The sanding belt eraser/cleaner! This works like a champ and seems to make my belts last forever and ever…

http://www.harborfreight.com/sanding-belt-cleaner-30766.html


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

HM, I've had one of those "giant erasers" for like 15 years. Mine was originally about 10" long and I dont think I've even gone thru 1/3 of the length yet. Dont even remember where I got it. 
But it works on pretty much ANY sand paper and I got it originally to use on my 8" bench grinder wheels. It works there too.


----------



## foneman (Mar 11, 2007)

+2 on the belt eraser!!! It works wonders on clogged belts and makes them like new!!!

john


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

+3 on the eraser, it works great and it is cheap. double wammy!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm on my fourth crepe eraser and couldn't get by without them. TIP: when they get too short to hold safely drill a hole and epoxy a dowel handle on. Then you can use them completely up.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

FYI









During their next parking lot sale , March 8/9/10 , HF will have their brand new 12" ( not 10" ) doulbe compound miter saw on sale for the ridiculous price of $119.99.
Even I already have one (a Makita) I feel like to buy one.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I generally buy the items that are non motorized, somewhat odd and priced well below comparable to retail box stores. Overall many of the things I buy are ok. Here are some of the things I like and didn't like.

Digital calipers $10
Dollies both sizes
Moving blankets
nitrile gloves
chip brushes
glue brushes
14 in metal cut off saw
Windsor HSS wood lathe chisels
dial indicator and mag base
pneumatic air ratches
trailer lights and load binders
drill vise
brad and combo staple/nailers
Arbor press
edge guide clamps
air hoses

Didn't like*
Belt sander 1X30 What a piece of junk
Aluminum F style bar clamps Some ok and some junk
drill sharpener
pliers and screwdrivers


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

The 41 inch lathe with a 7 inch swing. When I bought it, the regular price was something like $120 or $130, but I had a coupon for $80, and didn't think twice about buying it. I've spent more than that on a dinner out with my children & grandchildren.
Great for me as a first time turner, does what it's supposed to do - turns the wood. And at 41", I can and have made some table legs. I also got their HSS tools, but can't comment on these because I've never experienced any other turning tools to compare these to. But they also work, I can say that.
I also have a HF 18ga pin nailer gun, it works, and I buy all my sharpening sandpaper there. 
My view on woodworking is that I want to try all that I have read about in the magazines, and my best avenue to do that at my age and limited funds, is with these lower priced tools.
If it weren't for HF, I'd be very limited in my woodworking.


----------



## rossboyle52 (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree with you Mike. If you do your home work there are some great deals on tools at H/F. Bought a work bench they had on sale and paid only $6.99 flat rate shipping. Where else are you going to get that kind of deal?
The bench is pretty sturdy, the price was right and shipping was unbelievably cheap.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't forget their little LED flashlights. I got many of them free. Some stores sell them for $5.99 and they are identical to the HF ones. I have some that are 2 years old and still as bright as when I got them and still using the same batteries.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Another great item from HF:

COUPONS!


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

The coupon in my Sunday paper had a 25% off coupon…YMMVz


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ed, are you sure that wasn't for one item only?


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I was in HF this weekend and while I try not to be judgemental, the tooth to tatoo ratio was low….
Moke


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Dallas, yeah, it was just one item. I wasn't posting in response to yours, just conveniently showed up after yours. Just figured it was better than the usual 20% off one item I get.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Anybody have any experience with this? 









I could use this for a current project, and with the coupon it'd be $7.50. The nicer ones, even the $30 sets, aren't really in the price range right now, and if it just got me through a few projects, I'd be OK with that. I'm thinking of grabbing one and if it sucks, just bring it back.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Ed,
I got mine from HD and have:

broken one, and
found that I find that these kind of countersinks tend to "dig into" the hole and go deeper than than I plan or expect. I have better luck just using a larger bit in the DP to create the countersink. I think the "countersink" portion is just cut too aggressively. The HF ones look rather similar to me, maybe not…


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ed, I have that set and like Mike said, it's aggressive. I haven't really used them enough to be certain of them, mostly I use a standard countersink reamer to get the hole I want.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Moke- The tooth/ tattoo ratio seems about the same in Tulsa. Looks like the same crowd that frequents Championship Wrestling! But I have bought several keepers at HF.

Ed- I have that set from HF and as long as you set the stop, I get along fine with it. Mine gets used in both the drillpress and the cordless drills. Not sure as to the value of the tapered bits. I have replaced several sizes with straight bits.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Use the Tattoo to Tooth Ratio (The more tattoos and the fewer teeth, the more likely they will survive a major trauma) to identify Darwin proof specimens in the gene pool .

I wonder if Wal-Martians will invade HF? ;-))


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Ed, those style countersinks are junk regardless of maker. Buy the tapered Dewalts and you'll never regret it.


----------



## Odiferous (May 26, 2012)

I haven't used them much yet, but so far I greatly prefer the HF countersinks I bought to my old one that had me fighting a set screw all the time. It remains to be seen how long they'll stay sharp.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a set of the tapered drills of that style (don't remember whether they are HF), but I prefer the Fullers, though they are more expensive. Either kind tends to pull the bit into the work, which means you have to be a little more careful with them. I have seen criticisms that they don't provide as much holding power as straight bits (assuming 2 sizes-one for the shank, other for the threads), but in my experience with them (in boat building and repair), they provide excellent holding power, all theoretical considerations aside.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe I'm misled, then. I was under the impression that the tapered bits provided more holding power for tapered wood screws, since the walls of the hole match the shape of the wall of the screw. Yay or neigh?


----------



## pghmyn (Oct 11, 2012)

Thought I would add in something here that I have, and I didn't even realize it was from Harbor Freight.

http://www.harborfreight.com/115-piece-titanium-nitride-coated-m2-high-speed-steel-drill-bit-set-1611.html

The bits are extremely sharp, even after use drilling holes in hard/soft maple, oak, pine, polar, etc. I only cleaned them briefly with a bristle brush. Not hard, but just enough to get the gunk off from the pine.


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's one I haven't seen. I work with small stuff a lot and I probably use these little quick grip-style clamps a 3-4 times a day. Right now their even marked down to 99 cents!

http://www.harborfreight.com/4-inch-ratchet-bar-clamp-spreader-46805.html


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh no you didn't, Dakkar!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Picked up some supplies at the freight this week. First up was the 12" double bevel sliding miter saw. Don't really like the lack of a blade brake but the blade still seems to slow down fast, time will be needed to determine continued accuracy. 
a 1×8tpi faceplate for the lathe, only 10.00 and the thing ways a ton. Finally a set of latches and lock to secure the shop. Over paid on the saw at 129.99 when I now have 2 coupons for it at 119.99 but oh well. Also have 2 sawzalls coming at 20.00 each.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Take your coupons to the store with your receipt. They will most likely give you the difference.


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

The 23 gauge pin nailer is pretty good for the price. It is not equal to my Grex pin gun but it does well for the size pins it will shoot.


----------



## jm540 (Jan 14, 2009)

better than harbor fright is my real divrce sale I have about 8 besseys some wood clamps, about 20 bar clamps some pipe clamps all the best about 30 irwin quick 6" , 6×12" 20 small clamps and about 20 c clamps+ 
have to sell getting fast 
Lee Vally tail vice new in box, two cheeper face vices, 42 inch center lathe, delta unisaw old working, routers 3 1/4 2/12 and a bunch others, drill press, over 600 bf hard wood, jet 1 1/4hp 14" band saw, antique hand tools, 2 1/4 hp dust collecter with +/- 100 pvs fittings 2 stage collector,sharpening systems out the yen, radial and compound miter saws, no 55 stanley with all blades in original box with original manual, router bits, drill bits, a bunch of pocket hinges, 10 or more set of two cherries chisels,bass wood and flex carves as well as other chissels and knives, liegh d24r jigs much more

I am selling fast and cheap it has to go in 2 weeks, if you cant pay cash or have it in athens iTn n 1.5 weeks dont call if you can please come get it im selling cheap. after that it is yard sale then putting in storage.

423 333 9766


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Do they still send the 20% off coupons in the mail? I haven't gotten one in a long time, all I get anymore is the same store flyers they keep by the door.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Rick, All woodworking Journals/Mags, inserts to Sunday's comics, occasionally mail after a recent purchase,and most frequently in the mail weekly local flyers that come here on Tuesdays for future weekend sales.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, I still receive the coupon around twice a month


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Rick,
The HF flyer in our Sunday paper has had 25% coupons for the past month.


----------



## needshave (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a number of dial indicators from HF, that I use for setting planner blades, jointer blades, table alignment,etc. They work fine.


----------



## Odiferous (May 26, 2012)

Just visited a HF this evening, and was surprised (and happy) to see that there wasn't an orange clamp in sight. All of the ratcheting clamps had grey pads, and are a slightly different design (see here). I played with a 12" for a minute, and it still didn't feel as solid as I'd like, but it seemed quite a bit better than the old orange ones.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Harbor Freight is a value centric store. Not quality. But understand,they don't pretend to sell quality. So understanding
that important difference, proceed accordingly.

Lots of great stories on here all the time about nice finds….and not so nice finds at Harbor Freight.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The new clamps still suck, maybe not as much as the old ones which I never used but I bought 2 of the new style and broke one the first time I used it.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

@Rick M.

I see this same statement all the time with those clamps. I often wonder if people are using them
for reasons they weren't meant or designed for.

I was very tempted to buy about a dozen a few months back w/coupon but held off.

IMO, having picked them up and looking at them they certainly seemed to be worth
3.49 each.

But I guess they aren't designed for glue-ups or anything above lighter duty applications. No ?

Just curious , what type of job were you using them for when they broke ?

I own several of the Irwin quick clamps ,heavy duty and medium. Absolutely love those things.
Never had one break yet.
But obviously they are built to higher standards and cost much more.

Thanks .


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

If you are looking for a really compact, accurate digital scale for under $10, you can get one of these right now:



for $8.80 ($10.99 + 20% off coupon). I've seen them for sale in some other stores for well over $20 (Amazon has them at $22 + shipping). The tray doubles as a clip on protective cover and the whole thing will fit in your pocket. Batteries included! I've got a couple of them. Great for measuring out small batches of epoxy or polyurethane resins. Does grams, ounces, grains, pennyweights, troy ounces, and carats and even has a cool blue backlit display.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

Picked these up yesterday at the "Sidewalk Sale". Not much of a sidewalk sale in ND during this time of year. I have about 100 random allen wrenches laying around but I needed something more organized for quick adjustments.

$5, we will see, I don't expect much with the plastic but I'll be using these more for the power saw adjustments and not loads of torque. They do have easy to read labels on the handle.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I hit the sidwalk sale last week myself. Picked up a few items. One thing I like, which they never stock enough of, is clamps. They had the Kreg type clamps for about 3 or 4 bucks. I have a couple of each of the Kreg jig clamps but they too pricey for me to own many. Thanks to the previous month sale and this sidewalk sale I now have 9 of the HF version. You have to check them before buying, last month one of them was really misalligned, so I left it. I been using them to check them out the last couple days, and they work well. They aren't as nice as the Kreg clamps, but compare price of $20 vs $4. I don't care the HF clamps don't have fancy rubber handles. A clamp is a tool to hold wood. Not to cuddle with. That being said, Those plastic crap thingys that keep cropping up in discussions, they a joke, I wouldn't pay 10 cents for them. Hf clamps are fine, if you use common sense. I also have and picked up some of their C-clamps on the sale. The 3" version were $2 each.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I see this same statement all the time with those clamps. I often wonder if people are using them
for reasons they weren't meant or designed for.

Ron, I was clamping a small glue up for my lathe and already clamps around the perimeter but needed one more for even pressure. They break because the clamping pressure is against plastic that is insufficient to the purpose. I mean they are clamps, if they can't clamp without breaking then by definition they suck. The new HF clamps look beefier than my Quick Grips but clearly they are not.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I bought a new (used) Delta RAS off CL, and needed a way to move it around after I got it dragged into the shop. Off to HF. Looked at the casters, but didn't see the ones I like, so looked around some more. Spotted these 3-wheel minature dollies, about 7 or 8 inches on a side, with a hollow in the center. What the heck; temporary, right? Bolted one onto each leg, and they work great, though sort of goofy looking to have a 3-wheeler under each foot.

They only are rated for something like 120 lbs for each dolly, but they seem to be holding up so far.

Total cost? $16 for all four.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

headed in tomorrow to hopefully get a replacement on my pin nailer. it used to work fine, but now the pins wont enter into the firing position. not sure why but i can't even force the pins into the chamber by hand…sorry for the lack of technical terms. Its only 9 months old, but i think it may be out of exchange period. we'll have to see if they are nice

while there I am going to get a few of the clamping straight edge guides, one of these screwdrivers, a jap saw.

Anyone have any other suggestions on things i should pick up?


----------



## Airspeed (Mar 11, 2013)

I've got and am very happy with my Harbor frieght 8"disc/6X48 belt sander, 14" bandsaw, 2hp dust collector, horizontal bandsaw and my 30 gallon 2 cylinder compressor. Never had any problems with any of them. The saws work great once they're tuned. I have a bunch of assorted bar clamps from HF as well. I actually have had better luck with HF than I have with Grizzly!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Lots of good bargains for consumables like sandpaper, beater chisels, power tool, throw away one time use brushes etc etc. The things we do not use everyday all the time but need one in awhile. Like Mike posted, they have some good stuff for what a hobbist, like most here, can use with great success. If it breaks, it is not like you broke the bank ya know? Plus I get to go every month when the wife gets her hair done. Now what elese would I do?


> ?


? (laughing)


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Ben, have you tried using the Porter-Cable pins in the HF Pin Nailer? Some of us are having better luck with those pins.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

the PC are the only ones that I've ever used in the gun. i was playing around with it tonight and I could force the pins in but it grabbed a bit and just didn't seem smooth like it should and has been in the past


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I've had my pin-nailer for about a year, but use it so infrequently that I have a hard time judging its durability. I do however, always pre-oil the tool each and every time. Do not know if that is truly needed each and every time, but figure it couldn't hurt. Got me puzzled on this one…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Ben, My HF pin nailer has a similar problem unless I adjust that thing on the side for a longer pin. Then they slide right in. After they are loaded I slide that adjustment back near where it should be.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I always oil my guns before use. It just feels like the slot that the pins go through is just a little tighter than it should be. If they don't swap it out for me maybe i will try to rub a little sand paper in there to loosen it up a tad


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

After HF denied my return I figured it out. I had loosened something at one point and apparently hadn't aligned things properly when I tightened the screws. A minor adjustment and it works like new again.

Result-the HF 23ga pin nailer is still a gem!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the update Ben. Thanks for the 'humble pie', you're the man.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Stopped at HF yesterday when the wife had a Dr appointment near there. Picked up a few items from their mail-flyer that look like they'll be useful.

This edge guide is just a plastic cam-clamp on an aluminum bar but it held fine when I tried it out on about 40 inches of plywood after getting it home. Regular price is $24.99 but with my coupon it was $15.99. http://www.harborfreight.com/24-inch-clamp-and-cut-edge-guide-66126.html
<<note>> This link is to the 24" guide, I actually got a 50" model but there's no link to it on their site.

Grabbed 6 of these small 6" bar clamps. Not quite as strong as my Jorgys but for $2.19 they'll be good for small items. Regular "sale" price is $3.29 http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-bar-clamp-96210.html

And 8 bucks for THREE stepper drill bits is a bargain. I remember when I was selling these from my Snap-0n truck and they were like 40 or 50 bucks each! HF's regular sale price is $12.99 http://www.harborfreight.com/interests/woodworking/3-piece-titanium-nitride-coated-high-speed-steel-step-drills-91616.html


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Whoops. Almost forgot. I also grabbed 8 locking/swivel casters. 3" rubber wheels. Not the most heavy dutiest casters I've ever seen, but I plan on building a few mobile stands/tables when we move and these will be fine. Regular sale price is $3.69, and my coupon got 'em for $2.39. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/3-inch-swivel-caster-with-lock-95356.html


----------



## mds2 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm a big fan of those 6" bar clamps. Actually I have several different sizes and they are all really good.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

If you happen to have a contactors saw, the green link belt may be a helpfull item.
And, made in the USA.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I bought the green link belt the other day and put it on my saw, huge difference.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Picked up some fabric discs for my grinder along with some compound to put on them so I can clean some chisels and planes. They work like a charm and I'll have some nice pics of my 414c plane shortly. Their cheap sharpening stone is also really good for grinding down nicked blades.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have to agree with *lumberjoe* Kant Twist clamps are probably the best clamp but I have never seen any at HF.

The HF store near my house has been having a grand opening for nearly a year; I guess it give them the ability to have grand opening specials for a longer time!


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

A year? Now that opening is GRAND.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Joein10asee-
Are those double lock casters? I can't tell by the description or specs…..unless they are double lock, that would make for a poor wheel for tools…
M


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, the wheel locks as well as the swivel


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's a non-wood working Gem from HF I just found…..
The small, heavy 2/10/55a 6/12v battery charger.


I found one in the scratch and dent section that was missing the carrying strap and it was priced at $9.99.
Well, I'm always a sucker for heavy transformers, and this thing outweighs my Schauer 2/10/55 charger that I'ce had for 30 years.

I figured if it was trash I could at least salvage some parts from it and the price was right.

I bought it and brought it home and decided to hook it up to my pair of 8D Deep cycle batteries. These batteries are not your typical RV or boat battery. They have a 435Ah rating and weigh over 150 lbs each.
I use them as a battery back up system for some of the stuff around our campground.
I had just pulled these two out for maintenance and decided to exercise them by running them through a couple of cycles of charge/discharge.
Instead of my huge 100a Xantrex Inverter charger I used the little HF charger.
With the batteries in parallel and a specific gravity of 1.250 (pretty dead) as measured with a refractometer, I hooked up the the charger and walked away. 
6 hours later I went back for a check, and SG was at 1.280… slightly over charged. I let the batteries rest for 6 hours and checked again, the SG was reading 1.272 or nearly perfect. 
The charger was placed bak on them and after an initial burst of power, leveled off at at a pretty steady .6a trickle.

this charger never got hot during its cycle and when compared with a hand held ammeter, the onboard meter was within tolerance, if a little high.

I wouldn't be afraid to recommend this charger to anyone.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Along the same vein as Dallas, I would recommend their 1 ton chain hoist:

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-ton-chain-hoist-996.html

I bought a new lathe that weighs close to 400 lbs and had to unload and assemble it by myself. Unloading it went ok with a little brilliant stupidity, but assembling it myself proved impossible without assistance. I put the legs on with it on its side on the floor, but it was too heavy for me to stand up by myself. I used this chain hoist, a ladder and a piece of fence post to get it off the floor with ease. Works smoothly and easily. Great tool, and only 35 bucks with a coupon.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah Rich, I bought that one after UPS destroyed the one I had ordered from HD. I used it to unload and setup my TS and jointer from my pickup. That little hoist works great.


----------



## parkerdog (Apr 23, 2013)

New guy here and I just picked up a harbor freight dust collector off craigslist today. Not sure how old it is but it doesn't look to have been used much. And they seem to get good reviews on the site so that's why I bought it.

Only thing is, question for you guys that own one. Mine has the cloth bag on the bottom instead of the clear. Will I be ok to put a clear bag on there or is it designed different than the new ones and can't handle it for some reason?


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

toss a clear bag on, you'll have a little less suction but a lot cleaner collection when you need to dump it.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I would think the cloth bag would be more durable than a clear plastic, and won't have to be replaced all the time. Provided it doesn't need replacing now for some reason. If there is a issue with dust penetrating it, or cleaner collection, than I'd still keep it, and put a clear bag inside the cloth. That way if the plastic one ripped, you wouldn't have a mess.


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

After checking the links above, I clicked the HF "Get Coupons Now" button at the very top of the page. They've got my folding aluminum ramp on a coupon deal for $120, which I think is what I paid for mine 7 years ago. I used it to load more big heavy auction finds into my Ranger than I can remember-including a massive 6' long heat shrink conveyor once. The only drawback was the 2 month wait for it to ship from China.


----------



## dpwalker (Aug 25, 2010)

I just picked up a 21° Angle Framing Nailer. Used it all day without a hiccup. Light weight so it doesn't get tiresome. Great tool for the money.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Clamps have certainly been the best bang for the buck from HF that I have found.

*F-Style bar clamps: *Having used their F-style bar clamps for a few projects now, I'd say they fall into the "good enough" category for a novice like myself. I find myself reaching for my 6 and 12 all the time for projects. I do have a pair of 18 and a pair of 24 F-style bar clamps, but found that anything longer than the 12 incher tends to have a lot of flex in the bar. A word of warning, I have picked up a few lemons. Also, after a few poorly angled clamp ups, I can tell that there has been some minor shifting of the clamp head to the side that I will point out in an over-due review.

*Pipe Clamps: *The "3/4 pipe clamps perform on par with the Pony 3/4" pipe clamps that I have.

*Pneumatics: *My 3 gallon air compressor has found it's way into every project I've build, mainly to blow dust off a workpiece during sanding, but occassionally to power my brad/staple nailer.


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

It occurred to me there are two more Harbor Freight goodies I use almost constantly when making miniatures. One is their $7.99 Diamond Needle File Set, which I've used for years on mostly small plastic and wood pieces, but they still work great. I've found the round one is good for enlarging drilled holes that are not quite big enough.

The other is a magnifying glass on a long goose-neck with a spring clamp at the bottom. It seems to be discontinued. The magnification is actually stronger than on my much more expensive lighted arm magnifier. The glass wasn't well mounted and after it popped out once I sealed the edge with silicon caulk, but after that it was great. This thing's easy to carry around and clamp to the table wherever I'm working. I use it all the time.


----------



## SJD312 (Jan 15, 2014)

Like most, I'm on board with their clamps and, believe it or not, I've been using their $7.99 bevel chisel set for months. As a newbie, I didn't want to spend a lot on chisels before I learned how to sharpen properly. At 8 bucks, I've had no fear of damaging these, and the side effect is that it has made me very confident in sharpening (using HF's $10 diamond sharpener followed by 1200 and 2000 grit sandpaper glued to tiles). The 10" sliding compound miter saw, on the other hand, has been an endless source of frustration.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I like HF's "Alumaweld" although you can buy it direct from the mfg for the same price plus shipping.

It isn't really a gas welding rod, it is more a type of brazing. Stronger than soldering, not as strong as electrical aluminium welding.

It does join copper or bronze or brass or aluminum or just about any non-ferrous metal that I've tried.
http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-low-temperature-aluminum-welding-rods-44810.html


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, I've bought a lot of their movers dollys for moving tools around. A couple clamps and air tool hose reel, but thats it. The power tools are mostly crap. Oh tied-owns are good too.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Steve, The 10" sliding compound miter saw, on the other hand, has been an endless source of frustration." 
I have been very lucky with mine until I broke it.


----------



## RickRinger (Jan 21, 2013)

I have to say too that I'm disappointed with my 12" compound double bevel miter saw. It's difficult to accurately cut miters on. The metal part on the left part of the saw sticks out and significantly limits the depth of cuts you're able to make. The pre-set angles are not at all accurate so I have to use a tri-square to set it. I adjusted as much as I can, but there's only so much you can do.

I also am disappointed with their top of the line drill press. The belts slip when you get into any situation that would slow the bit down. There's no way to tighten them either.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*RickRinger*

Are you talking about this drill press?

If so, there is a belt tesioner on the same side as the pull handle.

If that doesn't get the belt tight enough, replace the belt.


----------



## ScottStewart (Jul 24, 2012)

I've had good luck with that set of chisels as a beginner set as well.

Their sandpaper is no bueno.

I've used their F style clamps for several years. 5 out of 6 of the 18" ones have been great.

I have modded the DC with Thien separator, and it's a good one tool at a time system.

Their cheap desktop drill press is ok.

The best thing I ever bought was the cheap multimeter. I think I bought it for 6.99 thinking I might use it once. Don't known how much money I have saved doing appliance and electrical troubleshooting with that thing, and it keeps on going.

I have the jig saw. It's ok but not great.

If it hadn't been for HF, I wouldn't be a woodworker. My tool budget starting out was miniscule, and when I couldn't figure out a workaround for a certain tool but couldn't buy a great one, off to HF I went.


----------



## RickRinger (Jan 21, 2013)

Dallas - 
My apologies. I have this one: http://www.harborfreight.com/10-in-bench-mount-drill-press-12-speed-60237.html

If you can assist with how to tighten it, I would be very appreciative. Also, if I have to go the belt replacement route, where do I buy them?

Thanks in advance.


For others - I am not in any way bashing Harbor Freight or their tools. Like many others, if it weren't for them, I would not be able to do MANY of the things I do in my shop because I'd simply not be able to afford it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Their sandpaper is no bueno

This is the truth. I bought a roll of their 80 grit for flattening plane bottoms and it works okay for that but tears wood all to hell. My Norton sandpaper cuts much faster even in a higher grit.

I bought this vise for $20-something on sale + coupon and so far it works fine but my needs are very light duty, bending wire, copper, aluminum, brass, and other relatively soft materials.
http://www.harborfreight.com/4-inch-swivel-vise-with-anvil-67035.html


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*RickRinger*,

On the link you posted you can find a link for the owners manual which shows how to tighten the belt and how much.

Belts are available at any reputable auto parts, hydraulic hose, tractor supply, welding (usually) store. Take the old one in with you and have them size it.

Or, I took a screen shot of the page and will see if it will post here.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Has anyone said the ultrasonic cleaner? It looks identical to one at Summit Racing that goes for $200, but with the right coupon or sale I picked it up for around $50. I've done a few carburetors in it with simple green as my cleaner and they come out fantastic.


----------



## SJD312 (Jan 15, 2014)

ScottStewart, EXCELLENT point: "If it hadn't been for HF, I wouldn't be a woodworker." There's no way I'd drop the money on name brand tools with my level of experience. I go into every HF purchase weighing if the price is a good value if I use the tool for one year before upgrading. Some things, like a table saw, I'm going without until I can get a good one rather than buy one from HF. But I've got a 25% coupon squirreled away for either their bench top band saw, drill press or 12" planer. Anyone have those?


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Rick M.*, I found the same thing until I realized the "Wet" part didn't mean with water.

I tried the wet/dry sand paper with mineral spirits, tung oil, mineral oil and a couple of others. It worked pretty well. when I used water the sand just fell off the paper.

Maybe Wet/Dry means something different in Asian lands.

If you are using the dry sand paper, all bets are off. I get it to work with mineral oil and mineral spirits, but not dry.
That isn't what I bought it for!


----------



## SJD312 (Jan 15, 2014)

RickRinger, regarding the HF miter saw, the markings and presets are useless. I attach a magnetic digital angle finder to the saw blade to set the bevel angle. Can't do miters without a few test cuts… so that's slowly eating away the money saved on the saw.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I probably wrote about this long ago, but don't want to go through 400++ previous posts to find it. I have found their single-speed oscillating multi tool to be a truly tough workhorse. I have abused mine by sculpting out a stack of 2×4s in a wall to install a toilet paper holder. Scraped up linoleum from a kitchen floor. With diamond blade, smoothed a rough cut edge on 3/8" thick plate glass. With the diamond blade, cut out a 2'x3' hole in a ceiling for a skylight, through an inch of plaster and metal lath. It threw sparks every time it cut through the metal (anything less than diamond is quickly ruined by the sand in the plaster). And of course any number of plunge cuts. Twice it quit on me. I assumed it was toast, but decided to open it up where the cord enters (4 screws, I think), and found a lead had popped off one of the prongs. After the second time it happened, I pinched the connector a bit, and it hasn't hiccuped since. I have put it through many hours of hard work, and it has never gotten hot, as some similar tools are reputed to do. I know the "fine" brand is supposed to be superior to all others, but I can't imagine it being 10 times (or more) better than this HF one. By the way, I have never felt the need for multiple speeds, as I find the high speed of the cheap model works best for all my applications.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*RickRinger and SJD312*, 
I was given a nice old Delta power miter saw later an almost new DeWalt SCMS.
Neither one was worth a hoot trying to set with the marks on the base. 
I always had to set them with an angle gauge or a gauge block.

I got rid of those and as soon as we find a new place to live that I can set a shop up in I may buy the 12" SCMS from HF.

From what I've heard, no matter where you set it is wrong according to the gauges, but once you find the correct settings with an angle finder, all the other readings will be correct by adding or subtracting from the numbers on the base.

Am I wrong in thinking that this is so?


----------



## rg33 (Dec 1, 2012)

6" digital calipers that compare in accuracy to my $100 mitutoyos from work
dial indicator for setting up tools


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Not all woodworking ,and some of their best ones they quit selling… But…

#1. The green 14" band saw with the hinged door.I have the older hinge less model #32208 which is great, but the door makes it easier to swap the blades…
#2. #34706 12×33-1/2" I think wood lathe. Basically a Jet JWL1236 clone.
#3. HF 2HP dust collector 97869. The bag stinks, but throw a good bag, or better yet pleated filter on it and you have a good collector for not a lot of money.
#4. The F bar clamps.
#5. So far so good on the 69820 4×24 variable speed belt sander. I know not many uses for it, but I flog the snot out of mine on flooring projects and it hasn't died yet. The dust bag is awful, but hooked up to a shop vac and it is great!
#6. Impact socket extensions. Regular and wobble. #67962 (regular 1/2") and 67066 (wobble 1/2") Both every bit as well made as Snap On. No joke, I have both…
#7. 29 Gallon 2HP 110V air compressor. Drives everything I have wanted it to, and does it well.
#8. Not going to spit specific models, but the pin nailer, framing nailer, pnuematic 2 in 1 stapler / finish nailer, and 16 gauge finish nailer all have been great for me.
#9. 12" sliding compound miter saw 98194 when fitted with a good blade and tuned up right. Although they have since brought out a double bevel slider that seems to be pretty decent too
#10. 68056 4 ton floor jack. Plenty of capacity, and lift height to get the wheels off the ground on my lifted 4×4 truck.
#11. 61197 6 ton heavy duty jack stands. 
#12. 6 and 8 inch floor model jointers. I REALLY want the 8" jointer, but they stopped selling them, and the guys that have them aren't selling…
#13. And I picked this number because it has been okay, not great, but certainly serviceable. Not sure of the item numbers, but the Carbon Steel hole saw sets. Not super accurate, but if you need to cut some big holes in hardi panel with throw away hole saws, these are them! I looked at the Bi-Metal hole saw sets for general use and the cups welds are pretty pronounced. I am not sure the weld wouldn't interfere with operation…
#14. The 13inch 16 speed bench top drill press #38142 is well reagarded by its owners, and seems to have good specs, although calling this a benchtop tool is laughable. It is basically a floor model machine with about 2' cut off the post. Honestly that post could use to be about 12" shorter! However if you aren't short, or going to put it on a flip top stand, then this might be a real winner for you!
#15. So far so good with the 80 grit Zricon abrasive sanding belts in 4×24 69872. However they haven't been on my sander long enough to tell you if they are going to hold up…
#16 Sanding Belt Cleaner #30766. A hunk of rubber that does what you buy it for…
#17. The #35570 mortising machine. The hold down is quirky, and some of the reviews mention breaking the elevation gear. Apparently the replacement gear HF sells for this item is made stronger than the original on some of these. The gear complaints I have read about that happening are quite old now… And seem to apply to the ones that were factory green painted. The newer ones are black…
#18. 20' long grade 43 towing chain. A good logging / choker chain for vehicle self recovery kit. I have it in my winching bag… 
#19. The 19" nylon tool bag #38176. Not great, but cheap enough, durable enough, and roomy enough for a 4×4 winching bag kit. I keep my keeper strap, tree strap, chain, extra hooks, block, gloves and remote in there. Keeps it nice and organized too!


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I know this thread is a little old but here goes anyway.

6 Gal oiless air comp
12" SCMS
Bench Top drill press
23G pin nailer 
18G brad nailer
F clamps about a Doz. assorted size
Air hoses
A bunch of other assorted Misc. hand tools and so far they are all doing fine. You just have to look at them and check them out good before buying. Heck I even do that at the Big Box stores.


----------



## RickRinger (Jan 21, 2013)

Dallas, I can't thank you enough for pointing that out. I did not know the manual was posted online. Strangely enough, I followed the book that came with my drill press and it was a much shorter version without all of this detail. It is VERY helpful for me. Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Have a great weekend. I hope you're able to get time to make some sawdust.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I see that there are some negative feedback about the 12" compound miter saw. The complaint seems to be about the angle settings not being accurate. I don't think there is a miter saw on the market that is perfectly accurate. When cutting a 45° miter, for example, the angle must make a perfect 90° corner. If it off as much as 1/4 of a degree, there will be a gap in the joint. For such accurate settings, you must rely on a protractor, not the cast settings on the saw. Just my 2¢.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

I have the Forestner bit set they cut very well


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

+infinity that without HF I couldn't have gotten started.

I joined the carpenters union and they told me "ok you start monday. Here is the required list of tools you need to have for then" I certainly had a few basic things at that point but most of my list was blank and since I didn't have two nickles to rub together I put about $125 on a charge card. Most of those tools I never touched that week, a number of them never as long as I was in the union and now almost 5 years later there is still a few in the original packaging, but hell whats the point of liking tools if you don't have everyone for every situation.

Also does anyone have the biscuit joiner? I keep going back and forth on it. theyve made some improvements to the original design so its supposed to be decent, but I know a lot of people say a biscuit joiner is just another thing to have that they never use. My though is if I use it a dozen times before it breaks then its still worth the $42 (using a 25% coupon) it costs.

How awesome is it now that they bumped the coupons from 20% to 25% off. I recently used three of them to buy the cold weather work gloves, which are awesome.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I wouldn't buy a biscuit joiner until you need one and I've read enough complaints about all but the best few name brand joiners to not bother with one from HF.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I sort of agree with Rick on the biscuit joiner but for different reasons. For one, everything I have seen someone do with a biscuit joiner could be done just as well or better using tongue and groove or tenons, both of which could be done on a table saw or with routers. Only in a high production environment would such a expensive tool be worthwhile. I guess that is hypocritical of me, here I want to play old school, but my father died before pocket holes were invented and I couldn't live without my Kreg jig. He also never owned any pneumatic tools, but he did have a paint compressor he got to paint a car. It's gotten to the point I won't drive a nail with a hammer, it too much trouble and work. I been doing some framing in my garage building a equipment and materials closet and I haven't driven a single nail with a hammer. A professional carpenter would probably just shake his head and run away if he saw what I have done. I'm sure none of them have ever seen stick framing put together with pocket holes, but I got a box of 5000 nails for 2×4s from Amazon awhile back and figure what the heck, it a lifetime supply and I don't have to aggravate my arthritis in my wrists and shoulders. The only nails I drove with a hammer were the ones for the bottom of the walls into the concrete slab, and of course the holes for those were predrilled in both.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm going to weigh in on one handy little tool I got from the HF, I've used it a lot cutting Sheetrock. It looks like a little tiny palm router but is one speed and comes with about 3 bits that look like spiral bits. Supposedly it could cut wood but I've never used it to do that. It especially nice to cut like holes for outlets or switches. I think I only paid like $10-15 for it. I know how to cut sheets of Sheetrock with a knife, but that method always leaves a ragged edge which requires a lot of compound and sanding. I clamp a little board to a piece of Sheetrock and run the little screamer along it and I've got a smooth, yet fuzzy edge. The fuzzy is from the paper but it not a problem, it gets buried in the compound.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Whiskers, Sounds like a ROTO-ZIP, I have one from yesteryear, and a router attachment for it and use it a lot because of its nice size and weight, It's three speed though.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

My kids gave me a *DeWalt biscuit joiner* for Christmas a couple of years ago and I love to use it. I have used it to make large panels, picture frames, boxes, and various other items. It it fast, clean, and easy to use. 
They are not that expensive and, IMO, a good tool for any size shop.
Before I got the BJ I did spline, tounge/groove, and dowel joints with a router, table saw, and doweling jig but the BJ makes all these joints a lot faster.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

"Before I got the *BJ *I did spline, tounge/groove, and dowel joints with a router, table saw, and doweling jig but the *BJ *makes all these joints a lot faster"

Hey oldnovice… you might wanna *SPELL OUT *biscuit joiner there in that last paragraph. Someone might get the "wrong idea" from your use of just the initials!  LOL


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

We don't have harbour freight here in the uk so I cannot comment.I know if they had such a store here I would go in and see what was on offer.I normally try to buy good tools and at the same time stay away from companies like festool , veritas,lie nielson etc as thats stuff is way out of my idea of sense and sensibility.I know there will always be tools for collectors or the rich. Also people who buy tools to brag and show off to their poorer cousins but,I am not impressed with this sort of behaviour . I buy a lot of used stuff .In fact most of my tools and machinery here I have bought used. Especially machinery some of it needing work to get it right which is for me part of the fun. So far I have been quite lucky with my buys, some are disasters but not often.
I suppose it's like driving a nice run of the mill car, and then comparing that decision with a show off rolls royce or lamberghini those are just there to impress the neighbours and for showing everyone that you are wealthy and most of them are bought on monthly credit payments LOL it's true.I never understand mans need to let everyone know thay have a lot of money funnily enough in my experience rich people hardly ever brag about their wealth at least not in my experience . Alistair


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*joein10asee*, I thought it was one of the standard LJ abbreviations like TS, ROS, BS … but, after checking, I see it's not so if you take it out of context then I can definitely see a problem!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

its too bad that not everytime you buy a BJ you can't use a 25% off coupon and a free tape measure


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

H-F still sells a very good #3 sized hand plane. Lists for $10, use the coupon and it's about $7.50, or so

Regrind the iron to a 3" radius, and this little plane is as good as a Stanley #40 Scrub plane!

DO NOT buy the two piece set of planes, don't even think about it!

There is a three piece set on Miniture planes that MIGHT be worth the #10….

I do have a H-F bench top DP, with just five speeds. other than missing a set screw in one pulley, not too bad for just $70, out the door.

Set of T handle allen wrenches…...plastic "T" part breaks alot, have a nice handful that are just allen wrenches.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I know that a lot of people have said the calipers from HF are decent. I need to pick up a pair to measure round stuff. Any one have a suggestion as to which of the ones the offer I should look at?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the manual fractional one and it has been a trooper for years.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I picked up the digital caliper a year ago and it has served me very well


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

I own the digital metric, English, fractional (three mode) GENERAL Tools Stainless model. marketed at at Lowe' S or Home Depot which are said to be the exact ones that HF markets under a different label. There is an all plastic framed model a little cheaper. I paid $23.00 for mine and they are extremely accurate and reliable. Plastic case and two batteries included. I would rate then 41/2 stars if Starrett dial indicator would be 5 stars.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a *Mitutoyo* which I would rate with *××××××* too and an iGaging one my kids got me for Christmas but I only give that *×××* as it has poor battery life and no auto-shutoff but it does fractional, decimal, and metric.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I see where some LJs are again dissing Harbor Freight as junk and telling others where to put it. While we all know some/most of HF is of low quality, There are still bargains to be had shopping there. I started this thread several years ago, but it appears to be needing a "bump" back into circulation again.

*Please share what bargains you have found lately from HF…*

As for me as of lately:

T-handle Allens
 2-1/2in rotating anvil vise for under $20 out the door. For the price, I won't complain if or when it might fail.
 As always, Nitrile gloves for finishing and glue-ups.
 My then $12.00 digital caliper is still going strong +6yr now…


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

LOL, yeah lotsa uppities hateing on the chinee outlet,

I buy quite lot of power tools from the joint, mostly the 10-12'' compound miter saws, when they wear out we can them, beats spending 400 plus on big name brands, we put on a fair amount of the concrete siding, it just destroys, them usually get a couple maybe four jobs before they go to the parts pile. i do fix minor issues, switches, cords, ect. but if its not a 30 min fix, they go in the pile.

We have such a turnover of employees, especailly in the last few years, absolutely no loyalty from new hires. things tend to not end up back on the truck, if you get my drift. uh huh.

anyway, joint has some stuff to offer that works, and some that doesn't, never been a tool snob, or a food snob, if it plugs and plays, then so be it, if it goes down and stays down and was cheap enough to have some left over for desert, yeehaw, even better.

merry christmas to those that subscribe. 
me i'm gonna be glad when the blessed event is over and i can get back to what i normaly do.
Rj in Az.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Mike I agree, Lots of good tools from Harbor Freight. 
I use the 2hp Dust Collector too. Bought mine used 4 years ago for $100.
Not having the money at the time for a big name brand. I figured it would get me by till I could afford a new, better DC. Its work so well, that when it finally fails. I will go buy a new one from HF.
I also like this 6" bar clamp
https://www.harborfreight.com/6-in-quick-release-bar-clamp-62239.html
and this band clamp works great. 
https://www.harborfreight.com/1-inch-x-15-ft-ratcheting-band-clamp-66220.html
I have been using a bench vise like this one for 10 plus years now. Still good as new. 
https://www.harborfreight.com/5-inch-multi-purpose-vise-67415.html
And of course shop supplies like the nitrile gloves are a must.
I could keep going with the list.
Sure they sell a lot of junk too. But plenty of good deals.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> I do have a H-F bench top DP, with just five speeds. other than missing a set screw in one pulley, not too bad for just $70, out the door.
> 
> - bandit571


I am still to see a HF bench top drill press that would not deviate a quarter inch or so to the side when the handle is at the end position .
Floor standing models are OK.


----------



## clutions (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok, Sitting around on Christmas Eve, just having been to Horrible Fright, and what to my wondering eyes should appear. LOL

Mentioning the HF DC … bought mine about 8 years ago … added the Wynn 35A, a Thein baffle separator and reoriented the motor from 4 inch duct work … $300 and as good if not better that those at twice the price.

Retractable Air Hose Wheel (makes life so much easier) Got it for $50. Try that in a big box store.

Need some 3" casters … buy one of their furniture dollies when they go on sale for 6 bucks. That's $1.50 each.

Don't do a lot of turning, but their $4 face shield works fine for me.

Got their 1" belt sander for $30, won't win any contests but works ok after a little tweaking.

I wouldn't buy anything that I needed for 'accurate' work (read tablesaw, bandsaw, drillpress) or battery tools (drill, impact driver, etc.) but if I needed something for a one off project that I would most likely never use again and I couldn't borrow it from one of my many fellow ww's AND it was cheap enough I might give it a try.

Just my $.02, your mileage may vary!

Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year to ALL!!!!

F


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

I just love my Windsor Design chisels. I bought the Warrior steel spade bits for use in my hand crank drill press. I use the Pittsburgh Tools 6 in. combination square just about every day. Just acquired a right angle screw driver and several more bar clamps and wooden screw clamps. Not to mention Nitrile gloves and foam brushes for finishing and horsehair acid brushes for glue-ups.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They have high speed steel drill bits. Ya gotta watch everywhere else because most places have the soft iron.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

> I do have a H-F bench top DP, with just five speeds. other than missing a set screw in one pulley, not too bad for just $70, out the door.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> ...


Been using mine without such issues ever since I bought it. YMMV….. Not sure what YOU are doing to the tool….


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Some of my favorites are the 2" -4" C Clamps…..they work just fine. I just got some of the deep throat smaller clamps…..again just fine.

Now, I have read some recent posts and a trip is needed.


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

All of the clamps I've bought from them have been good so far. The dividers work just fine. The Forstner bits are OK, as are the smaller twist bits. My grinder and sharpening stuff sits on a HF stand, which is perfectly stable. I love the 2.5 lb "drilling hammer".

Some of their stuff does benefit from a little modification. The lacquer on the hammer begged me to set it on fire. The aluminum bar clamps benefit from the reenforcement Paul Sellers recommends, but I've used them successfully without modification.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I've got a few things from HF. That seems to be worth the money. An air hose reel works great, had it for a couple of years, the hose is no good though. A digital caliber that seems to be the same one I paid over 60.00 for and it works great. The chain saw sharpner has easily paid for its self an still works great. Best deal though is their add on tool boxes, I bought both and love them. I'd buy their large box if I needed one but mine is only a few years old and in good shape. Only problem is my box is black and the add-ons are red, but they hold tools.
Gerald


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Their 29 piece cobalt drill set is a bargain. They seem to perform as well as the expensive ones from my local hardware store (which carries good stuff). Sure, I break one occasionally, but the expensive ones break too. Nature of cobalt, I guess.

I also recently bought their silver and deming drill set, as I needed to bore some big holes in steel. Seem to work fine, no complaints so far.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I've always been a fan of their cordless drills for the price but the new 20v ones are really a step up. They are also more expensive but for $99 still a great bargain and still way less than the competition. 
...... and replacement batteries are way cheaper too.
I've had one for a couple of weeks now and love it.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey Mike

I'm slowly weeding out my HF tools, though I consider them disposable I still use that pin nailer, it's working OK as with the DC, going on 6 - 7 years now it's doing a damn good job but that 4" bench top belt sander, I'm giving it a huge dis… and I can because I have first hand experience, it's pure crap. I didn't learn my lesson on my first one, it's in the scrap pile somewhere now and the second is now falling apart.

I also consider Ryobi as disposable as well, I've had their tools fail on me too.

When shopping for tools, don't just settle on one vendor and price, do your price matching with other vendors, I've found the same product cheaper at Homedepot that what HF was selling it at, same goes for Amazon they aren't always the cheapest either.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

shipwright I agree - I have gotten to the point where I need to think about replacing my little Rigid 12V drills, the ones that are really light, and the battery goes into the handle. Mine are getting to be about 5 years old. They are still working fine, but I can tell the batteries don't last as long and replacements are just nuts on price.

So I popped $130 for one of those new Gen5X Brushless Rigid 18V Li-Ion drills, with two batteries. Little heavier, but a horse save that the front end gear section has a whine in it that just screams plastic. Lifetime warranty if I ever get around to registering them.

So in thinking about a second one, (I usually keep three drills around the shop, all battery), I got a coupon out of a paper for a Bauer 20V Li-Ion drill from HF.
It was only $59 with the coupon, (HF will NOT honor 20% coupons with the Bauer line), but an additional battery was only $19.95, so the whole thing came in around $80.

So far, it is outperforming the Rigid, the battery lasts longer, charges faster, drill seems to run quieter, and I am a happy camper. Quite a horse. Oh, and the LED light is in the same place, although the Rigid has a separate switch built into the handle that brings on the light before the drill, and the Bauer comes on when it starts turning.

This is a brush drill, so you get that famous HF burnt brush smell for the first few times as the brushes set themselves, but it settled in and man, I am happy with the Bauer drill.

Don't get me wrong, I am a fan of the Rigid drills, but for the price, this is a steal. $80 for a 20V, 1.5 Ah compact drill, charger, two batteries, and a bag. No lifetime warranty like Rigid, but they will sell you a two year for another $14 or so if you want. I passed since usually their stuff dies in a couple weeks if its gonna, and you can take it back on the 90 day.
The day I bought mine, they had about 60-80 of them on the top shelf, and I saw two other people carrying them around. I think they are selling the heck out of them.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Tennessee, I thought of the Bauer but bit the bullet and got the Hercules with the 2.5 amp hour battery. I doubt if I will even get a spare. That's a long life and with lithium you can charge any time so I'll just keep it topped up. With coupon it was $99.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> Hey Mike
> I m slowly weeding out my HF tools, though I consider them disposable I still use that pin nailer, it s working OK as with the DC, going on 6 - 7 years now it s doing a damn good job but that 4" bench top belt sander, I m giving it a huge dis… and I can because I have first hand experience, it s pure crap. I didn t learn my lesson on my first one, it s in the scrap pile somewhere now and the second is now falling apart.
> ...[snip]
> - Blackie_


Randy,
Yeah, if you are actually using the HF 4in belt sander as a sander, then I agree with you wholeheartedly. I converted mine to a belt sharpening system for planes, chisels, lathe cutters, etc. and have had very good luck with it. That said, as a tool sharpener, it gets much less wear and tear that way.

Can I ask what you chose as a replacement for the HF 4in sander (for sanding duties)?


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

Has anyone experience with the wooden machinist chests? Thinking of picking one up the next time I'm in the US.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

> Randy,
> Yeah, if you are actually using the HF 4in belt sander as a sander, then I agree with you wholeheartedly. I converted mine to a belt sharpening system for planes, chisels, lathe cutters, etc. and have had very good luck with it. That said, as a tool sharpener, it gets much less wear and tear that way.
> 
> Can I ask what you chose as a replacement for the HF 4in sander (for sanding duties)?
> ...


I haven't replaced it yet, the second one is still working but all of the screws that hold the back plate on have stripped out. Though I do have the rigid spindle / belt sander I only use it strictly for spindle.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

As far as spindles, I use a wire wheel on my 8in DP and spindle sanders on my 20inDP (since I can slow this one down enough). Still stuck in the world of 1/4-sheet hand sanders, but tha'ts not too bad since my jointer and planer take care of 95% of my needs.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

Well, as someone who is a 100% hobbyist - with no intention of ever elevating to a "professional" level - Harbor Freight remains a godsend to/for me insofar as affordable access to many tools/accessories I might otherwise not be able to purchase/use.

I totally get/respect the "constructive criticism" for those who are more advanced and/or on a more professional level than I. Nevertheless, for me, Harbor Freight remains one of my FAVORITE resources for helping/furthering my woodworking and creative hobby.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I've had good luck with HF's "F" style clamps. I have several of each in 6", 12", 18", and 24" sizes. 
4.5" cut-off wheels are OK in my book and also the 12" sanding discs do fine for me. My wife LOVES the little square flashlights they give away and also the butterfly solar-powered garden lights.

I have a good friend who swears by their 18volt cordless drills, he says they last him about 2 years and when they die he tosses 'em and buys a new one when they're on sale for $19


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Same on the clamps for me. I am not running a pro shop for profit, just stuff for around our house and the shop.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

When it comes down to it, as far as I can think of is that your tablesaw and your mitersaw, are two of the most important tools in your shop, these two need reliability and precision in which you're not going to get from HF or Ryobi. Anything else would more than likely be OK purchasing from HF.


----------



## BillWilson (Jun 9, 2017)

I picked up two of their roofing nailers when I put a new roof on my house in August. The two of them, combined, with the 20% coupon, were cheaper than any one new, brand name roofing nailer. Both of them got the job done. One would occasionally misfire, but overall I was pleased with their performance. I wouldn't want to make a living with them, but for the occasional DIY roofing job, they were ideal.


----------

